# بدء الجولة الأولى من أول انتخابات برلمانية بعد الثورة



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*بدء الجولة الأولى من أول انتخابات برلمانية بعد الثورة

 الإثنين، 28 نوفمبر 2011 - 07:59

تشهد مصر اليوم خروج 17.5 مليون مواطن إلى صناديق الاقتراع فى الجولة الأولى من أول انتخابات برلمانية بعد الثورة، واختيار أعضاء مجلس الشعب فى 9 محافظات هى: القاهرة والإسكندرية ودمياط وكفر الشيخ والفيوم والأقصر وبورسعيد وأسيوط والبحر الأحمر.

ويوجه العالم أجمع أنظاره نحو مصر ليراقب العملية الانتخابية، ويرى أول نتائج حقيقية للثورة المصرية، وأول خطوة حقيقية يتمتع بها المصريون نحو الحرية والديمقراطية دون تزييف إرادتهم.

ويتابع العرب التجربة الجديدة فى مصر بعد نجاح التجربة الأولى فى تونس.

ويتنافس اليوم على القوائم والفردى عدد كبير من الأحزاب الجديدة، وصاحبة الباع الطويل فى الانتخابات فى العهد السابق.
 وعلى رأس تلك الأحزاب التيار الإسلامى "حزب الحرية والعدالة – الوسط – النور الأصالة وعدد آخر من الأحزاب الإسلامية.

وهناك الأحزاب الناصرية واليسارى الوسط والاشتراكية والليبرالية والفلول والوسط
اليوم السابع

ولنتابع هنا ما يحدث فى ارض الواقع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*أزدحام فى لجان شبرا ... الأوراق أتت متأخرة .... لا توجد حبارات الحبر السرى ... ولم يبدأ الأقتراع بعد
الوضع الآمنى: يوجد باللجنة سبعة جنود من الجيش + خمس جنود شرطة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | القاهرة | طابور طويل من المصوتين أمام مدرسة حلمية الزيتون التجريبية دائرة عين شمس*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*لجنة الامام مالك بالاسكندرية وتواجد مكثف للجيش *



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | نقلا عن احد مراسلينا | مندوب احد المرشحين يوقف العملية الانتخابية في لجنة 135 مدرسة الوحدة زهراء المعادي بسبب عدم وجود الاختام على الاوراق الانتخابية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | حصريا | الرياض : بعد ساعات من بدء فرز أصوات المصريين بالممكلة العربية السعودية، حزب الحرية والعدالة يتقدم بنسبة 40% من إجمالي عدد الأصوات التي تم فرزها حتى الآن *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*ظهور بطاقات إنتخابية مسربة مسودة لصالح قائمة حزب الحرية والعدالة بأحد دوائر محافظة الأسكندرية قبل بدء الإنتخابات*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*أرقام غرفة عمليات حركة مراقبة الانتخابات 01017730659 - 01017730660 - 01017730661  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | رأي ناخب | من واقع الحدث الطوابير قد قاربت على مئات الامتار ولكن اغلبية الناخبين سعداء بالرغم من المشقه و هناك حالة من الشعور بالمسئولية تجاه الوطن ولكن هناك العديد من محاولات مؤيدي المرشحين بالضغط المباشر على ترشيح افراد بعينهم او حزب بعينه ثم قام عدد من مؤيدي حزب الحريه والعداله بوضع لافته كبيره على حائط مدرسة محمد على وهذا مخالف للتعليمات ولكن العمليه تسير بيسر من امام مدرسة محمد على بالسيده زينب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*لجنة الاميرة فوزية بالمعادي والمكونة من 7 لجان لم يحضر بها إلى الآن ثلاث من القضاة رغم تواجد ما يزيد عن 800 ناخب *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*تسبب تأخر مندوبى المرشحين فى مدرسة مصر الجديدة الإعدادية بنات فى عدم فتح باب التصويت لمدة نصف ساعة، وهو ما أثار غضب الناخبين وخاصة كبار السن الذين حضروا للإدلاء بأصواتهم رغم حالتهم الصحية 

اليوم السابع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*شهدت لجان دائرة قصر النيل تأخيرا يقارب النصف ساعة فى إدلاء الناخبين بأصواتهم، وبرر منسقو اللجان ذلك بسبب تأخر وصول الصناديق وأوراق التصويت، فيما شهدت لجان مصلحة الكيمياء ومدرسة طلعت حرب إقبالا ملحوظا من الناخبين

اليوم السابع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*شباب الإخوان المسلمين احضروا فى بعض اللجان عدد كبير من الكراسى لجلوس كبار السن عليها، بدلاً من الوقوف فى الطوابير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*توافد المئات من أهالى شبرا على مقار اللجان الانتخابية بالدائرة الأولى شمال القاهرة، للإدلاء بأصواتهم صباح اليوم، فى أول انتخابات برلمانية بعد ثورة 25 يناير، وذلك وسط انتشار أمنى مكثف. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | المقر الانتخابي بمركز شباب منشاة التحرير و يضم 10 لجان لم يصله قضاة حتى الآن *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*خاص لرصد | برلمان الثورة | ماليزيا | بعد ساعات من بدء فرز أصوات المصريين بماليزيا ، " حزب الحرية والعدالة " يحصد أغلبية الأصوات ، ويأتي من بعده " قائمة الكتلة المصرية " حتى هذه اللحظة وما زال الفرز مستمراً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*وزير التضامن يغادر لجنة الانتخاب بدون التصويت لتأخر الموظفين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*تجمع المئات من المواطنين أمام مقار اللجان الانتخابية بمنطقة السيدة زينب ضمن الدائرة الثامنة بمحافظة القاهرة فى انتظار فتح باب التصويت فى عدد من اللجان الرئيسية وعلى رأسها مدرسة "الجمعية الخيرية الإسلامية" والمدرسة الخديوية، وذلك بسبب تأخر وصول الأوراق الانتخابية إلى مقار اللجان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما زالت لجنة مدرسة مصر الجديدة الإعدادية بنات لم تفتح باب التصويت فيها حتى الآن، بسبب عدم وصول مندوبى المرشحين، وهو ما أدى إلى تكدس الآلاف من الناخبين أمام اللجان، وحدوث مشادات كثيرة بين المواطنين وأحد ضباط القوات المسلحة، وحاول الكاتب الصحفى عادل حمودة الذى حضر للإدلاء بصوته تهدئة المواطنين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | قناة الحياة : اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تسجل عدة مخالفات ضد حزب الحرية والعدالة لتوزيع دعايته الخاصة بمرشحية أمام اللجان*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2011)

انا روحت انتخبت وجيت 
علي حظي لجنتي الوحيدة اللي في المدرسة كلها اللي فاتحة وباقي اللجان قافلة لان المندوبين مش موجودين وناس كتير زعقت لان وراهم اشغال​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رصد | برلمان الثورة | قناة الحياة : اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تسجل عدة مخالفات ضد حزب الحرية والعدالة لتوزيع دعايته الخاصة بمرشحية أمام اللجان*




فعلا وده كان تعليقي وانا مروحة
ان حزب الحرية والعدالة والنور كمان شغالين دعاية قدام اللجان واللي اعرفه ان الانتخابات اخرها كان امبارح​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | لجان القاهرة ثان : مدرسة هدى شعراوي و مصطفى مشرفة و مركز الشباب بالتجمع الأول رغم التجمع الكبير إلا ان عملية التصويت لم تبدأ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليوم السابع: شهدت الدائرة الثانية فردى والأولى قوائم تأخر فتح اللجان الانتخابية بمدرستى كوبرى القبة والسادات التعليمية حتى الآن، بسبب تأخر وصول استمارات الانتخابات إلى مقار اللجان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | لجنة مدرسة العقاد الابتدائية بالمطرية وبها خمسة لجان لم تبدأ حتى الآن بسبب تأخر أوراق التصويت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*حدثت مشادات كلامية بين بعض الناخبين والموظفين فى لجان مدينة نصر، بسبب عدم وجود أختام على بطاقات الانتخاب الفردى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*توجه الدكتور حازم فاروق المرشح على رأس قائمة الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، للإدلاء بصوته فى لجنة مدرسة شبرا الفندقية بشارع دولتيان، وسط زحام شديد من قبل الناخبين، ووسط حشد من أنصاره، الذين توافدوا على اللجان استعداد للإدلاء بأصواتهم. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | تأخر فتح بعض اللجان عن موعدها بحدائق الزيتون بسبب الحبر الفسفوري , وحتى الان مدرسة المكفوفين لتم تفتح ابوابها واستياء لدى الناخبين امام اللجنة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | مجمع مدارس دار السلام لم تبدأ فيه الانتخابات بعد وذلك لتأخر الأختام في بعض المدارس وتأخر القضاة في مدارس أخرى *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جماعه مهمه وخطيره هتحصل
في ناس كتير رايحه ياوه تبوظ صوتا
هيكتبوا اي حاجه في
اسم المرشح


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا جماعه مهمه وخطيره هتحصل
> في ناس كتير رايحه ياوه تبوظ صوتا
> هيكتبوا اي حاجه في
> اسم المرشح



*مزيد من التوضيح ... انا مش فاهم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | مراسلنا : القاضي بمدرسة حلوان البلد الإبتدائية المشتركة لم يحضر بعد و مازالت العملية الانتخابية لم تبدأ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليوم السابع: شكل حزب الحرية والعدالة حملات توعية للناخبين والناخبات بدائرة منشأة ناصر والجمالية لتعريف المواطنين بمقر ورقم لجنتهم وتسلسلهم الرقمى كل حسب لجنته الانتخابية ومدرسته، كما شكل الحزب لجانا لتنظيم العملية الانتخابية، وتأمين اللجان من خارج المدارس

ما مدى قانونية هذا التصرف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | الاسكندرية : تغيير أرقام القوائم بالورقة الإنتخابية عن الأرقام التي سبق أن أعلنتها اللجنة العليا *


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اليوم السابع: شكل حزب الحرية والعدالة حملات توعية للناخبين والناخبات بدائرة منشأة ناصر والجمالية لتعريف المواطنين بمقر ورقم لجنتهم وتسلسلهم الرقمى كل حسب لجنته الانتخابية ومدرسته، كما شكل الحزب لجانا لتنظيم العملية الانتخابية، وتأمين اللجان من خارج المدارس
> 
> ما مدى قانونية هذا التصرف*




فعلا وفي المدارس اللي عندنا انا شوفتهم عاملين مقر ليهم ومعاهم كشوفات وبيعملوا كده​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليوم السابع: اللجنة العيا تمنح 10 منظمات دولية تصاريح لمراقبة الانتخابات المصرية من خلال 300 مراقب يمثلون منظمات أمريكية هى منظمة كارتر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | البحر الأحمر : البطاقة الدوارة تنتشر فى العديد من لجان البحر الاحمر والقضاة أعلنوا أنه لن يتم اعتماد أى بطاقة غير الموقع عليها من القاضي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*قال شهود عيان لـ"اليوم السابع": إن استمارات غير مختومة بدائرة مصر الجديدة تسببت فى إعاقة الناخبين عن الإدلاء بأصواتهم بشكل متواصل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | مخالفات انتخابية : مدرسة عمر المختار بالمطرية الدائرة الخامسة فى لجان678/679/1588/1589 التصويت بدون استخدام الحبر الفسفورى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليوم السابع: مفاجأة .. 300 رئيس لجنة لم يستلموا الاستمارات الانتخابية بالقاهرة

شهدت الدائرة الثالثة قائمة والأولى فردى بالقاهرة كارثة حقيقية، وذلك لعدم استلام أكثر من 300 رئيس لجنة الاستمارات الخاصة بالعملية الانتخابية، وهذا ما اعتبره رؤساء اللجان سوء تنظيم وعدم تيسير للعملية الانتخابية من قبل الحكومة.

فيما شهد قسم حدائق القبة تكدس عدد كبير من رؤساء وأعضاء اللجان داخل القسم حتى العاشرة صباحا لاستلام الاستمارات الانتخابية، ومن جانبه أكد عمر جمال، موظف بحى حدائق القبة، ورئيس إحدى اللجان، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أنهم لم يستلموا حتى الآن استمارات التصويت، لافتا إلى أن ذلك يرجع إلى سوء التنظيم من قبل القائمين على العملية الانتخابية، موضحا أنه عندما كان يتم تقسيم الأدوار عليهم يوم السبت الماضى أكد القائمون على العملية الانتخابية أنه سيكون عضوا فى إحدى اللجان وليس مراقبا وفوجئ اليوم بأنه تم تعيينه كرئيس بإحدى اللجان.

وأبدى عمر، الذى يقف حاليا داخل قسم حدائق القبة، والمسئول عن توزيع الاستمارات على رؤساء اللجان ،استياءه من الطابور الطويل الذى يقف فيه حتى الآن، لافتا إلى أنه إذا استمر الوضع كما هو عليه ستفتح اللجان أبوابها بعد الظهر مما يعطل العملية الانتخابية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | بمدرسة الصناعية بنات بحلوان بعض اللجان لم تفتح أبوابها بعد وبدأ بعض الناخبين يتركون المقر الانتخابي *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

9:50am اعترض مندوبى شباب الثورة مستمرة وحركة «شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية هنغير» على استمرار الدعاية الانتخابية لحزب الحرية والعدالة أمام مقر اللجان الانتخابية واستخدامهم مكبر الصوت..


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليوم السابع: القومى لحقوق الإنسان: تلقينا 50 شكوى عن تأخر فتح اللجان الانتخابية

استقبلت غرفة عمليات المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، عشرات الشكاوى من خلال اتصالات تليفونية تشتكى من تأخر فتح باب اللجان حتى التاسعة صباحا.

وقال رضا عبد العزيز مدير الغرفة، إن القومى لحقوق الإنسان تلقى 50 شكوى من المحافظات المختلفة، أبرزها شكاوى من الدائرة الثالثة بمدينة نصر عن تأخر فتح مدرسة عبدالعزيز جاويش بمدينة نصر بالقاهرة، وامتدت طوابير الناخبين، فى حين اشتكى أهالى الدائرة التاسعة بحلوان من تأخر فتح باب العديد من اللجان، الأمر الذى أثار مخاوف وشكوكا لدى العديد من المواطنين. 

وأضاف عبد العزيز أن آلية التعامل مع الشكاوى يتم تحريكها إلى غرفة العمليات التابعة باللجنة العليا للانتخابات، لاتخاذ الإجراءات حيال التعامل مع الشكوى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

‏حالة Tahrir News‏:
9:55  am تأخر تسليم قسم شرطة حدائق القبة لإستمارات التصويت لرؤساء اللجان لأكثر من ساعيتن ورؤساء أحد اللجان يصرح للتحرير «أن الانتخابات الأن لا تمر وفقا لنظام دقيق ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد : بعض المخالفات من داخل لجنه مدرسه الثانويه بنات بعابدين

1- عدم وجود ساتر للمواطنين لابداء الصوت 

2- المندوبين يضعون شارات تحمل انتمائهم الحزبي داخل اللجنه ويسمح لهم بالتحدث للمواطنين

 3- توزيع العديد من الدعايه الانتخابيه امام الجنه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | الأقصر : تأخر فتح باب اللجان حتى الآن *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

‏حالة Tahrir News‏:
10:08 am بمدرسة أحمد زويل بالدائرة الرابعة بالقاهرة الناخبون يدخلون عنوه لمقر اللجنة الانتخابية مع تأخر فتح اللجنة الانتخابية عن موعدها لأكثر من ساعتين ونصف والتي ظلت مغلقة


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*حتى الآن لم تفتح لجان مدرسة الرشاد بالمطرية للانتخابات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مراسلنا : وقوع مشادات كلامية بين الناخبين وقوات الجيش الموجودة فى المدارس بدار السلام نظرا لنقل بعض اللجان إلى مدارس أخرى مما أحدث فوضى بين الناخبين لعدم عثورهم على أسمائهم فى الكشوف .#UNN


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jsW_FAkQOzE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*التصويت بمدرسة ام المؤمنين الابتدائية بشبرا تأخر حتى العاشرة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

من مراسلنا : قوات الجيش تزيل سرادق خاص لمرشحي حزب الحرية والعدالة أمام احدي لجان حلوان لمخالفته قرار اللجنة العليا للانتخابات #UNN​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LCEpQ51dgGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*منعت قوات الأمن المتواجدة لتأمين سير العملية الانتخابية بمدرسة شبرا الفندقية، روبرت روث مراسل جريدة نيويورك تايمز الأمريكية، من الدخول إلى مقر اللجنة لمتابعة سير العملية الانتخابية، لعدم حصوله على التصريح اللازم لدخول اللجنة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

​اللجنة العليا للانتخابات تسجل عدة مخالفات ضد حزب الحرية والعدالة لتوزيع دعايته أمام 
اللجان #UNN


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الدستور الاصلى : اغلاق لجنة الظاهر لوجود مخالفات و القاضي يغلق اللجنة و يغادر .#UNN​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شرق القاهرة – مدينة السلام - مراسلنا - تأخر بدأ الاقتراع بلجان مدرسة 23 يوليو وانس بن مالك واسامة بن زيد نظرا لتأخر وصول المناديب مما أدى الى استياء الناخبين#UNN​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

ية عبدالله : مدرسة جزيرة دار السلام... القاضى لسه جاى وقافل الباب ومش عاوز يدخل حد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

العسكري» يتابع الانتخابات: المشير في القاهرة والملا في بورسعيد وحجازي يتوجه لدمياط​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الى الاَن لم يبدأ التصويت فى معظم اللجان فى حى المطرية بالقاهره


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

Report/Mark as Spam *U.N.N ll شبكة عاجل الاخبارية
احدي المدارس في حي الزمالك بالقاهرة وأقبال عدد كبير من الناخبيين#UNN*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر تنتخب - صحافة 
"الكتله المصرية توزع دعاية امام اللجنه فى شبرا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر تنتخب - صحافة 
"مخالفات انتخابية : مدرسة عمر المختار بالمطرية الدائرة الخامسة التصويت بدون استخدام الحبر الفسفورى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات: البطاقات غير المختومة يتم الاستعاضة عنها بتوقيع رؤساء اللجان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مراسلنا فى الاسكندرايه الدائره الرابعه فى مدرسه المكس بنين #UNN وللاسف اللجنه بدائة الساعه 8.40 واحنا وقفين من الساعه7.30 وللاسف ايضا عندنا فى غرب اسكندريه مطر تقيل الى حدا ما لكن الجميل انه القوات البحريه مسيطره على تنظيم اللجنه من الخارج تنظيم جاد جدا واللجنه هادئه من الخارج لكن داخل اللجنه كان اكثرمن خمس وست ناخبين وفى ملاحظه هامه ان كل السيدات كبار السن كلهم دخلين بورقة الحريه والعداله وحزب النور والواضح انهم مش فهمين


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليوم السابع: بالصور .. بطاقات التصويت ملقاة فى شوارع القاهرة

رصد نشطاء فى اللحظات الأولى للانتخابات البرلمانية فى الدائرة الأولى لشمال القاهرة، وأثناء خروج بطاقات الانتخاب من مقر قسم الساحل فى شبرا، وجود عدد من عبوات بطاقات التصويت المفتوحة.

وأكد عدد من النشطاء أن قوات الشرطة تركت عبوات البطاقات أمام القسم بدون حماية، وهو ما أدى إلى وصول عدد منها لأيدى المواطنين.

وفى تصريح لأحد موظفى اللجان من أمام مقر القسم، أكد أن البطاقات الانتخابية وضعت فى عبوات مفتوحة. *

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*"لجنة مبارك" تستقبل الناخبين فى أول انتخابات برلمانية بعد الثورة
لأول مرة منذ سنوات عديدة استقبلت مدرسة مصر الجديدة النموذجية بنات الناخبين العاديين، بعد أن احتكرها الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك وقيادات الحزب الوطنى المنحل، مقراً انتخابياً لهم، وخاصة صفوت الشريف وحبيب العادلى ود. عبد العظيم وزير.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*تمكنت قوات الجيش والشرطة من ضبط أحد الناخبين، يحمل مطواة داخل اللجنة الانتخابية، وقاموا بعد الاشتباه به واحتجازه ووضع الكلابشات بيده، بتحرير محضر وعرضه على القسم للتحقيق معه.التفاصيل..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*فوجئ عادل بربرى مرشح حزب الإصلاح والتنمية "مصرنا "، على المقعد الفردى - عمال بتغيير رقمه فى القوائم الانتخابية، مع بدء العملية الانتخابية صباح اليوم، مؤكدا لـ "اليوم السابع"، أنها المرة الثالثة التى يتم فيها تغيير الرقم بدون إخطاره*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*فوجئ الناخبون فى دائرة قصر النيل، أن كشوف القائمة فى معظم اللجان، غير مختومة بختم اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، مما اضطر البعض منهم إلى الامتناع عن التصويت.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

استاذ صوت انا بتابع من الكورس والمدرب قفشني
ههرب انا


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | الاسكندرية : مدرسة العروبة بالورديان لم تفتح اللجان الي الان لعدم وصول القضاة وينتظر المواطنون الذي تعدي عددهم ال 3 الاف مواطن امام أبواب المدرسة*


----------



## oesi no (28 نوفمبر 2011)

محدش بيصوت بالساهل


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*أكد ديفيد دراير رئيس لجنة المشاركة الديمقراطية بمجلس النواب الأمريكى، أن وفداً من الكونجرس الأمريكى سيجتمع اليوم بالمجلس العسكرى، لمناقشة سير العملية الانتخابية وعدد من القضايا والأوضاع الداخلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

* القاضي المشرف على اللجنة 347 بالوايلي يقرر إلغائها لفتحها قبل وصوله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | أسيوط | تمت الإنتخابات بالدائرة الثانية بأسيوط ( منفلوط - القوصية - أسيوط ) في كل من القائمة و الفردي و لم يتم الإتخاذ بقرار المحكمة الإدارية العليا من إلغاء الإنتخابات في هذه الدائرة ، ولكن واجهت لجان مركز و مدينة منفلوط مشكلة من تأخر أوراق التصويت حتى الساعة ال9 صباحا

كما واجهت لجان مدينة القوصية مشكلة من نقص في أوراق الإنتخاب ، حيث في اللجنة 293 نقصت 175 ورقة في الفردي و 22 في أوراق القائمة و كذلك اللجنة 294 وجد نقص في الفردي 380 ورقة و 91 ورقة في القائمة*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم التصويت للاصلح بعد ارشاد ربنا بس مش اي حد و ربنا يسهل*

*سلام*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]B14FIOV7_FE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رصد | برلمان الثورة | حصريا | الرياض : بعد ساعات من بدء فرز أصوات المصريين بالممكلة العربية السعودية، حزب الحرية والعدالة يتقدم بنسبة 40% من إجمالي عدد الأصوات التي تم فرزها حتى الآن *



*متوقع من الي عايشين في السعوديه فلا قلق من هذه الناحيه...*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مراسلنا فى الاسكندرايه الدائره الرابعه فى مدرسه المكس بنين #UNN وللاسف اللجنه بدائة الساعه 8.40 واحنا وقفين من الساعه7.30 وللاسف ايضا عندنا فى غرب اسكندريه مطر تقيل الى حدا ما لكن الجميل انه القوات البحريه مسيطره على تنظيم اللجنه من الخارج تنظيم جاد جدا واللجنه هادئه من الخارج لكن داخل اللجنه كان اكثرمن خمس وست ناخبين وفى ملاحظه هامه ان كل السيدات كبار السن كلهم دخلين بورقة الحريه والعداله وحزب النور والواضح انهم مش فهمين



فعلا اسكندرية متغرقة من الفجر وشغالة برق ورعد
وكمان طول ما انت في الشارع الناس بتوزع عليك ورق لكل الاحزاب والفئات والعمال
وانت عمال تلم 
وفي ناس بتحتفظ بيها وبتدخل بيها اللجان وناس بترميها
وكمان الحق يتقال القوات البحرية منظمين الدنيا خالص دلوقتي وايام الاستفتاء كمان وبجد كلهم ناس محترمة جدا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*كتبت: باسنت موسى قام أفراد الأمن المركزي المسئولين عن تأمين لجنة مدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا (المعاملات التجارية)، رقم (638) باصطحاب كبار السن والبسطاء لداخل اللجنة وتوجيههم لانتخاب مرشحي حزب الحرية والعدالة (الأخوان المسلمون). كما لم تفتح أبواب مدرسة مصر الحرة (سوزان مبارك سابقًا) بالمعصرة (الدائرة التاسعة) أبوبها -حتى كتابة الخبر- مما أدى لتجمهر الناخبين واعتراضهم على أفراد الجيش الذين يقومون بتأمين اللجنة، مطالبين بدخولهم. ويقوم أعضاء من جماعة الأخوان المسلمين يرتدون جاكتات عليها شعار حزب الحرية والعدالة، بتمزيق لافتات الكتلة المصرية وإلقاءها بالقمامة، وتعليق لافتات مرشحي الأخوان بدلًا منها، كما تقوم سيدات من عضوات الجماعة بتوجيه الناخبات. 

الأقباط متحدون.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اليوم السابع: شكل حزب الحرية والعدالة حملات توعية للناخبين والناخبات بدائرة منشأة ناصر والجمالية لتعريف المواطنين بمقر ورقم لجنتهم وتسلسلهم الرقمى كل حسب لجنته الانتخابية ومدرسته، كما شكل الحزب لجانا لتنظيم العملية الانتخابية، وتأمين اللجان من خارج المدارس
> 
> ما مدى قانونية هذا التصرف*


*قانوني مفهوش حاجه...*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*مدرسة حلوان الابتدائية المشتركة لم تبدأ الانتخاب إلى الان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليوم السابع: وفد من الاتحاد الأوروبى يراقب الانتخابات فى حلوان

تفقد وفد من الاتحاد الأوروبى، مكون من أربعة أفراد، عدداً من لجان الانتخابات بحلوان، بغرض متابعة سير العملية الانتخابية، لضمان توفير جو من النزاهة والشفافية والمراقبة الدولية للانتخابات، وتقوم اللجنة بسؤال الناخبين عن مدى توافر الأوراق والأختام والحبر الفوسفورى.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*قال الدكتور محمد محسوب عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الوسط، ومرشح الحزب بدائرة وسط القاهرة، إنه هناك غياب للقضاة فى 3 لجان بمنطقة عين شمس والمطرية، فى لجان مركز شباب عرب الحصن ومدرسة لجنة الرشاد فى المطرية ولجنة مدرسة التحرير. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليوم السابع: الحرية والعدالة يستحوذ على 80% من أصوات المصريين بالسعودية

كشفت مصادر مطلعة بحزب الحرية والعدالة -الذراع السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين -أن المؤشرات الأولية لفرز أصوات المصريين فى المملكة العربية السعودية كشفت حصول قائمة الحزب على أغلبية ساحقة، حيث تراوحت نسبة الأصوات التى حصلت عليها القائمة بين 75% إلى 80% من إجمالى الأصوات الصحيحة

وأشارت المصادر فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" إلى أن عملية فرز أصوات المصريين المقيمين فى الخارج بدأت فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم، بعد الانتهاء من التصويت أمس.

من ناحيته أكد الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتنى الأمين العام لحزب الحرية والعدالة، أن عملية تصويت المصريين فى الخارج شهدت إقبالا كثيفا، حيث وصلت نسبة المشاركة فى دول الخليج إلى 70% من إجمالى الذين قيدوا أنفسهم فى جداول الانتخابات، وكذلك فى بلجيكا وفرنسا، لافتا فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" إلى أن الحزب ينتظر انتهاء عمليات الفرز للحصول على النتائج النهائية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | خاص | برلمان الثورة | غضب من بعض المواطنين لعدم البدء في عملية التصويت حتي الآن في مدرسة ابن خلدون الثانوية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليوم السابع: الأمن يستخدم "الصاعق" لمنع الناخبين من اقتحام لجنة بمنشأة ناصر 

لجأت قوات الأمن، القائمة بأعمال تأمين وحماية اللجان الانتخابية بمنشأة ناصر بالتعليم الصناعى، لاستخدام جهاز الصاعق الكهربائى لمنع بعض الناخبين الذين حاولوا اقتحام باب المدرسة للدخول اللجان للتصويت.

وتأتى محاولة الناخلين اقتحام المدرسة إثر التزايد الكبير لأعدادهم فى وقت تشهد فيه العملية الانتخابية بطئا مع الأعداد الكبيرة للناخبين.

على جانب آخر تدخل عدد من قوات الجيش لعمل حائط بشرى بين الناخبين وباب المدرسة لمنع الناخبين من اقتحامها، كما حذر أفراد الجيش عبر مكبرات الصوت الناخبين من عملية الاقتحام، متعهدين لهم بأن جميع الناخبين سيدلون بأصواتهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*لجان بمصر الجديدة لم تبدأ الانتخابات بعد واستياء عام من التأخير لدى جموع الناخبين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1BqRZyjrpLg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*أكد حسام الخولى رئيس غرفة العمليات بحزب الوفد، إن هناك لجاناًلم تفتح حتى الآن لتصويت الناخبين فى محافظة كفر الشيخ لعدم وصول القضاة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاهد عيان: اتوبيسات هيئة النقل العام تقوم بنقل ناخبين سلفيين (ذو ذقون) بلجنة بميدان المطرية بالقاهرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليوم السابع: أكدت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات برئاسة المستشار عبد المعز إبراهيم، أن غرفة العمليات الخاصة بتلقى الشكاوى من المرشحين والناخبين تلقت حتى الآن 40 شكوى معظمها مختصة بعدم حضور القضاة إلى اللجان، وأخرى تتعلق بعدم وجود إمضاء وختم اللجنة العليا للانتخابات على بطاقات التصويت، بالإضافة إلى أخطاء إجرائية فى الكشوف الخاصة بالمرشحين والناخبين.

وقال المستشار يسرى عبد الكريم عضو الأمانة العامة باللجنة العليا للانتخابات ردا على الاستفسار الخاص بتأخر القضاة عن حضور اللجان الفرعية، بأن كل قاضى تأخر سيقوم بتحرير محضر ويقوم بمد فترة التصويت بعد الساعة السابعة مساء بنفس الفترة التى تأخر فيها.
أما بخصوص عدم وجود أختام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات على ظهر بطاقات التصويت، فإن اللجنة أصدرت تعليمات الآن بأن يقوم رئيس كل لجنة فرعية بالإمضاء على ظهر كل بطاقة تسويقية بشخصه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اليوم السابع: أكدت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات برئاسة المستشار عبد المعز إبراهيم، أن غرفة العمليات الخاصة بتلقى الشكاوى من المرشحين والناخبين تلقت حتى الآن 40 شكوى معظمها مختصة بعدم حضور القضاة إلى اللجان، وأخرى تتعلق بعدم وجود إمضاء وختم اللجنة العليا للانتخابات على بطاقات التصويت، بالإضافة إلى أخطاء إجرائية فى الكشوف الخاصة بالمرشحين والناخبين.
> 
> وقال المستشار يسرى عبد الكريم عضو الأمانة العامة باللجنة العليا للانتخابات ردا على الاستفسار الخاص بتأخر القضاة عن حضور اللجان الفرعية، بأن كل قاضى تأخر سيقوم بتحرير محضر ويقوم بمد فترة التصويت بعد الساعة السابعة مساء بنفس الفترة التى تأخر فيها.
> أما بخصوص عدم وجود أختام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات على ظهر بطاقات التصويت، فإن اللجنة أصدرت تعليمات الآن بأن يقوم رئيس كل لجنة فرعية بالإمضاء على ظهر كل بطاقة تسويقية بشخصه*



*ع قناة ال cbc مكتوب ع الشريط الاخبارى ان الشكاوى وصلت ل 161 شكوى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رصد | برلمان الثورة | حصريا | الرياض : بعد ساعات من بدء فرز أصوات المصريين بالممكلة العربية السعودية، حزب الحرية والعدالة يتقدم بنسبة 40% من إجمالي عدد الأصوات التي تم فرزها حتى الآن *



*تم تكذيب الخبر ع ال cbc عن طريق السفير احمد راغب مساعد وزير الخارجيه وقال مفيش اى حد الى الان يجزم بده وقال ان التصويت من الكويت قارب التصويت من السعوديه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | مراسلنا من سلطنة عمان : بدء الفرز الآن فى السفارة المصرية بسلطنة عمان ونسبة الحضور 75%*


----------



## oesi no (28 نوفمبر 2011)

معظم الدواير حريه وعداله حتى الان


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*وجه أعضاء التحالف الإسلامى، والذى يضم أحزاب الأصالة والنور السلفى والبناء والتنمية، الناخبين المؤيدين لهم للإدلاء بأصواتهم لصالح مرشحى حزب الحرية والعدالة على المقاعد الفردية بالدائرة الأولى بشمال القاهرة، حيث قام أعضاء حزب النور المتواجدون أمام مدرسة أحمد عرابى بشبرا بتوزيع الدعاية الحزب الخاصة بالقائمة، وعلى رأسها ممدوح إسماعيل نائب رئيس حزب الأصالة. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*أعلن مئات الناخبين الاعتصام أمام لجنة مدرسة المعاملات بشارع محمد فريد بالترعة البولاقية بدائرة شبرا، بسبب رفض رئيس اللجنة التوقيع على أوراق التصويت غير المختومة، مما أدى إلى حالة من الاستياء بينهم، وارتفعت أصواتهم معلنين رفضهم التصويت إلا بعد توقيع القاضى على البطاقات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*علمت "اليوم السابع" من مصدر مطلع أن غرفة العمليات بمحافظة القاهرة تلقت عدة شكاوى خاصة بالعملية الانتخابية، جاء على رأسها تأخر فتح 24 لجنة انتخابية على مستوى المحافظة، بالإضافة إلى وجود عجز فى وجود القضاة لتوزيعهم على اللجان، الأمر الذى أدى إلى تأخر فتح اللجان حتى الثانية عشرة من ظهر اليوم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*كشفت مصادر دبلوماسية بالسفارات المصرية بأوروبا عن سيطرة الكتلة المصرية على غالبية الأصوات فى بداية المؤشرات الأولية لفرز أصوات المصريين فى كل من اليونان وهولندا وفرنسا وبلجيكا وبريطانيا وألمانيا. *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 نوفمبر 2011)

نسبة اقبال كبيرة جدا لا تتخلف اخى المسيحى  لانه هذا هو مستقبلنا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نسبة اقبال كبيرة جدا لا تتخلف اخى المسيحى  لانه هذا هو مستقبلنا



*صح اخي الغالي و لك مني احلي تقييم و ياريت يسمعوا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2011)

انا لسة راجعة من اللجنة بس انا نزلت مع ماما وهروح انتخب بكرة

اللجنة تنظيمها سيئ جدا ومفيش احترام للكبار والمرضى

وبعد ما وقفوا المرضى والحوامل والكبار صفوف

قالوا مش هناخد غير من الطابور العادى 

والتعبان يمشى يروح بيته مقولناش لحد يجى ينتخب


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا لسة راجعة من اللجنة بس انا نزلت مع ماما وهروح انتخب بكرة
> 
> اللجنة تنظيمها سيئ جدا ومفيش احترام للكبار والمرضى
> 
> ...



*هى دى أخلاقيات الإسلام هو الحل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | قاضي لجنة منطقة الساحل ..المنطقة الأولى بشمال القاهرة لجنة 24 بعد مستشفى الرمد قبل كوبري الساحل ..البطاقات الانتخابية غير مختومة وعندما طلب المندوبون اسم القاضي رفض وقال لهم "حرروا محضر بقسم الشرطة " وأخبرهم القاضي بأنه سيحرر محضر فيما بعد وسيقوم بختم الأوراق *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*أتهم حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، حزب النور السلفى فى الإسكندرية، بتوزيع دعاية إنتخابية له أمام اللجان، بالمخالفة لتعليمات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.

وقال الحزب فى التقرير رقم (3) من غرفة المتابعة بالإسكندرية، والذى بثه على موقعه الإلكتروني، إن  حزب النور يوزع دعاية انتخابية لمرشحيه أمام اللجان بمنطقة المندرة،وداخل لجنتي 60 و96 بمدرسة المرصد الاعدادية بالمنشية.

من جانبه، انتقد حزب النور موقف حزب الحرية والعدالة، وقال الدكتور يسرى حماد، المتحدث الإعلامى للحزب، إن «حزب الإخوان يتعمد طوال الفترة الماضية الإساءة لحزب النور، عبر حملة على الإنترنت وتوزيع منشورات لتخويف الناس منا، وسبق أن مزقوا لافتات للحزب".

وأضاف لـ«المصري اليوم»: «هذه ليست المرة الأولى من حزب الإخوان، فهم يتعمدون مهاجمة حزب النور».

وهدد حماد بفسخ ميثاق الشرف الانتخابي الذي وقع عليه حزبه مع قيادات حزب الحرية والعدالة، إذا استمروا في هجومهم على حزب النور. وقال: «كان يجب على حزب الحرية والعدالة أن يتقدم ببلاغ إلى النائب العام ضد مخالفة حزبنا للدعاية، كما يدعى، بدلا من نشر تقرير على موقعه، كما اعتادت جريدته الإساءة لحزب النور».

وأعتبر حزب النور - على صفحته الرسمية على موقع «فيس بوك»- أن المنافسة تنحصر بينه وبين الحرية والعدالة فى الإسكندرية، وقال: «لا وجود لأي حزب كرتوني أو فلول، ما عدا في منطقة الرمل، حيث ينتشر اسطول سيارات النقل الخاص بشركة طلعت مصطفى».

من جانبه، قال الدكتور أحمد أبو بركة، المستشار القانونى لحزب الحرية والعدالة، إن الحزب «رصد وجود أشخاص لا علاقة لهم به، يوزعون دعاية انتخابية له، وحرر الحزب محاضر إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بهذا الشأن».

*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الناس كلها داخلة بورق الحرية والعدالة

الاقبال من ناحية الستات اكتر بكتييييير من الرجالة

الصراحة نشاط ملحوووظ للناخبين بتوع الحرية والعدالة الست شايلة عيل على كتفها وماسكة واحد فى ايديها وحامل وبطنها مترين ادامها وجاية تنتخب

مش الناس عندنا كل ما نقول لحد جاى يقولى هسيب ابنى فين ؟؟ اصل رجلى وجعانى  اصل مش عارفة ايه  اخرررر سلبية


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*شهدت دائرة الساحل وشبرا وروض الفرج ارتباكًا شديدًا بسبب تأخر القضاة وأوراق التصويت، ورفض عشرات الناخبين في مدرسة شبرا التجريبة الإدلاء بأصواتهم بسبب عدم وجود أختام على أوراق الانتخاب، على الرغم من إعلان اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أن توقيع القاضي على ورقة التصويت يحل محل الأختام.

وبدأت العديد من اللجان، عملية التصويت، في الحادية عشرة صباحًا، ومنها لجان مدارس روض الفرج، والترعة، ومحمد فريد، مما تسبب فى تذمر الناخبين، ودخلوا في مشادات كلامية مع ضباط الجيش المكلفين بحراسة اللجان، ظنا منهم أنه يتم منعهم من التصويت إلا أن الضباط أبلغوهم بأن السبب عدم وصول القضاء وأوراق التصويت.

وشهدت مدرسة السيدة حنيفة بروض الفرج، وصول أوراق الانتخاب على «تكاتك»، كما اكتشف بعض المرشحين تغير أرقامهم مما اضطر بعضهم لتسيير سيارات بميكروفونات للتنبيه عليهم بالاختيار بالرمز بدلاً من الرقم.

يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى احتشد فيه آلاف الأقباط الموجودين بالدائرة للتصويت، وعلى غير المتوقع لم تفلح توجيهات الكنيسة لحشد أصوات المسيحيين لصالح قوائم بعينها أو مرشحين بعينهم، حيث أكد معظمهم لـ«المصري اليوم»، أنهم يصوتون بعيدًا عن أي قرارات تخرج من الكنيسة ولا يقبلون وصاية عليهم.

وتتنافس في الدائرة، قائمتان، «الكتلة المصرية» التي جاء على رأسها، الدكتور عماد جاد، والقائمة الأخرى لحزب «الإصلاح والتنمية»، ويتصدرها رامي لكح.

وشهدت الدائرة قيام الناشطين السياسيين بتوزيع منشورات أمام اللجان توضح الأحزاب التى تضم فلولًا، وجاء من بينها قائمة حزب الوفد التي يتصدرها النائب الوفدى السابق طارق سباق، ومعه عضو الحزب الوطني المنحل حشمت فهمي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*ظهر الارتباك بين ناخبي منطقة عزبة النخل، التابعة للدائرة الثانية بالقاهرة، في اليوم الأول لانتخابات المرحلة الأولى، حيث لم يتعرف الناخبون على لجانهم الانتخابية.

وقال بعضهم إنهم قدموا للانتخاب في اللجان نفسها، التي أدلوا بأصواتهم فيها خلال الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية في مارس الماضي. فيما استكمل ممثلو حزب الحرية والعدالة، التابع لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، دعايتهم أمام مقار اللجان بمدارس محمد نجيب وأبو بكر الابتدائية.

وامتدت الطوابير لمسافات طويلة أمام اللجان، مما دفع بعض الناخبين للانسحاب، مقررين الانتظار لليوم الثاني من انتخابات المرحلة الأولى غداً.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*قالت صحيفة «تليجراف» البريطانية إن المصريين يبدأون التصويت الإثنين في أول انتخابات بعد ثورة 25 يناير والإطاحة بالرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، وهي لحظة من أهم اللحظات التي يشهدها الربيع العربي.

ونقلت من مدرسة عمر مكرم بشبرا آراء الناخبين، الذين تنوعوا بين رجال ونساء في طابور طويل قبل حتى أن تفتح اللجنة الانتخابية مقرها في الثامنة صباحًا، وأوضح كثير منهم أنهم لم يروا فائدة من قبل للذهاب والتصويت في الانتخابات في عهد مبارك لأنها كانت «انتخابات جاهزة ونتائجها معدة سلفًا».

وأشارت الصحيفة البريطانية إلى أنه فور دخول الناخبين للمدرسة اضطروا للانتظار مرة ثانية بسبب تأخر القاضي المشرف على الاقتراع، وهي ظاهرة شهدتها أكثر من لجنة انتخابية في مصر ورصدها مراسلو وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية.

وقالت إنه رغم حماية الجيش والشرطة لمراكز الاقتراع، فإن بعض المواطنين أصروا على حماية اللجان بأنفسهم عن طريق اللجان الشعبية.

أما صحيفة «واشنطن بوست» الأمريكية، فقالت إن الأغلبية الصامتة منقسمة خارج ميدان التحرير الذي يطالب بسقوط المشير طنطاوي، ويطالب بتسليم الحكم لسلطة مدنية، ولفتت إلى أن المصريين وجدوا أنفسهم في أزمة سياسية حقيقية قبل انتخابات البرلمان التي يتم التصويت فيها الإثنين.

وأوضحت أن اليوم الذي يتمنى الكثيرون أن يمثل أول حصاد الثورة على الحزب الوطني المنحل ورئيسه مبارك، يمكن أن يتحول إلى عقبة جديدة أمام الثورة، إذ تأتي الانتخابات بعد تسعة أيام من التعامل الوحشي لقوات الجيش والشرطة مع المحتجين في ميدان التحرير، ما أسفر عن مقتل 42 شخصًا وإصابة أكثر من 3000 آخرين.

وأضافت أن القادة العسكريين الذين يحكمون مصر الآن «يحاولون تثبيت أقدامهم ويرفضون تسليم السلطة لحكومة مدنية ويقولون إن تنحيهم سيسبب الفوضى». وقالت إن كثيرين يخشون أن تشهد الانتخابات أحداث عنف كما تعودوا في كل انتخابات سابقة، كما أن بعضهم مازال حائرًا بين مقاطعة الانتخابات أو التصويت فيها.

وتساءلت صحيفة «كريستيان ساينس مونيتور» الأمريكية عما سيفعله الإخوان المسلمين في الانتخابات، التي تبدأ الإثنين رغم الاشتباكات الدامية التي شهدها الأسبوع الماضي.

وقالت إن المجلس العسكري أصر على أن تتم الانتخابات البرلمانية في موعدها المحدد على الرغم من التشكيك في شرعية الانتخابات وحالة الأمن. وأشارت إلى أن الهبّة المفاجئة للاحتجاجات منذ الأسبوع الماضي أنعشت التيار الليبرالي واليساري وخاصة الثوريين منهم الذين فقدوا تأثيرهم جزئيًا في تظاهرات الصيف الماضي، وسط محاولة الإخوان المسلمين الهيمنة على أصوات الناخبين.

ورجحت الصحيفة الأمريكية أن يسيطر الإخوان المسلمين، وحزبهم السياسي الحرية والعدالة، على مجريات الانتخابات على الرغم من الدعوات المتزايدة لمقاطعة التصويت وعلى الرغم من الزخم الثوري الذي شهدته البلاد على مدار الأيام الماضية.

وعلى صفحتها الرئيسية، قالت صحيفة «نيويورك تايمز» الأمريكية إن الطوابير الطويلة ميزت المشهد في الساعات الأولى من التصويت في انتخابات البرلمان 2011، واصفة التصويت بأنه «تاريخي».

وأضافت أن الإقبال كبير على التصويت في مراكز الاقتراع، على العكس من التوقعات التي رجحت حدوث أعمال عنف وفوضى وهو ما يعكس تحدي الناخبين لكل الظروف التي يمكن أن تعيق وصول أصواتهم إلى الصناديق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*فى الاسكندرية بمنطقة العوايد بمدرسه الزراعة باللجنه رقم 851 قام مندوب حزب النور داخل اللجنة بملئ البطاقات الانتخابية للناخبين بنفسه...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | في مدرسة عمار بن ياسر بالمطرية قام القضاة بإيقاف عملية التصويت دون إبداء لأسباب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*إلغاء العمل بلجنتين في مدرسة المطرية بنين بعد إصابة القاضي بحالة إغماء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

أهالي دار السلام بالقاهرة يضربون أعضاء بحزب المحافظين التابع لاكمل قرطام فلول الوطني بعد ضبطه يدفع فلوس لشراء الاصوات‏‏


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

تقرر مد فتره التصويط
حتي الساعه التاسعه
نتيجه الاقبال الشديدد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مراقبون بلا حدود: تأخر التصويت في كثير من اللجان.. والإقبال تجاوز 90%


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الإخوان والسلفيين يتبعون نفس الخطة في دمياط لحشد المواطنيين للتصويت


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2011)

- قيام قاضي اللجنة الانتخابية 285 و286 في مدرسة الفرير بالظاهر بغلق اللجنة لأن معظم من يقمن بالإدلاء 

بأصواتهم نساء غير محجبات.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

انا دلوقتي في شبرا
والدعايه شغاله اله ينور
كلها  اخوان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> - قيام قاضي اللجنة الانتخابية 285 و286 في مدرسة الفرير بالظاهر بغلق اللجنة لأن معظم من يقمن بالإدلاء
> 
> بأصواتهم نساء غير محجبات.



بتهزري ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2011)

> بتهزري ؟



كنت متوقعة الاستغراب ده عشان كده احتفظت باللينك 

http://secrets7days.com/news/21/51996/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D9%87%D9%88%D8%B6-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%83%D8%A9-%E2%80%9C%D8%A8%D9%84%D8%B7%D8%AC%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AA%E2%80%9D-%D9%8A%D9%84%D9%82%D9%8A%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AD%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A9-%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%89-%D9%85%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%B5%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A5%D8%AE%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%BA%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%A9--%D9%88%D9%85%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%B5%D8%B1%D8%A9-%D9%84%D9%84%D8%AD%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A9-%D8%AA%D8%B6%D8%B1%D8%A8-%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%AE%D8%A8%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D8%A2%D9%84%D8%A9-%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%A7%D9%87%D8%B1%D8%A9--_ar


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كنت متوقعة الاستغراب ده عشان كده احتفظت باللينك
> 
> http://secrets7days.com/news/21/519...ة-والعدالة-تضرب-ناخبة-بآلة-حادة-بالقاهرة--_ar




*اده ده بجد 
وانا اللي كنت فاكرها مجرد دعابه 

القضاي ده يترد عليه رد واحد بس تيييييييييييييييت
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 نوفمبر 2011)

* يسقطر العسكر ، على ورقة انتخابات برلمان 2011 للناخب أحمد ماندو حصرياً لمدونة شاب مصرى*


----------



## geegoo (28 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * يسقطر العسكر ، على ورقة انتخابات برلمان 2011 للناخب أحمد ماندو حصرياً لمدونة شاب مصرى*


يا خسارة الصوت ...
علشان يكتب الكلمتين دول ...
 زود فرصة الاخوان بصوت ...
للأسف ... 
هو ده الثائر ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## Alexander.t (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*مين اللى قال ان ده ثائر ؟
*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*بلال فضل : ختاما سؤال اليوم:لما يبقى المجلس والشرطة من مصلحتهم تأمين الإنتخابات  ومايبقاش في بلطجية فما يبقاش في بلطجية سبحان الله. نفهم من ده إيه مثلا*


----------



## marcelino (28 نوفمبر 2011)

انا كنت فى المعاملات التجاريه 

مصر مش هتتغير ابدااااااااااااا محتاااااااجين معجزة​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 نوفمبر 2011)

* "الوسط": يرصد تجاوزات "الحرية والعدالة" بالمرحلة الأولى
كتبت إحسان السيد*​* 

رصدت غرفة عمليات حزب الوسط عددا من التجاوزات مع بدء التصويت فى  اليوم  الأول للمرحلة الأولى من انتخابات مجلس الشعب، خاصة تجاوزات مرشحى  حزب  الحرية والعدالة، مؤكدة أنهم تعمدوا الدعاية الانتخابية داخل اللجان   وخارجها، بخلاف تعمد مضايقة مندوبى الحزب.

وفى القاهرة تبين عدم إجراء الانتخابات بالعديد من اللجان فى منطقة عين شمس   والمطرية حتى  الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرا، بسبب عدم وصول بطاقات التصويت،   وأكد ذلك الدكتور عمرو عادل عضو الهيئة العليا بالحزب، كما شهدت دائرة  جنوب  القاهرة استخدام مكبرات للصوت من قبل المرشحين أمام مدرسة شجرة الدر،   ووجود صناديق مفتوحة بمدرستى مصطفى كامل، وأسماء بنت أبى بكر بدائرة شرق   القاهرة.

وقال الدكتور محمد محسوب عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الوسط، ومرشح الحزب بدائرة   وسط القاهرة، إن هناك غياب للقضاة فى 3 لجان بمنطقة عين شمس والمطرية، فى   لجان مركز شباب عرب الحصن ومدرسة لجنة الرشاد فى المطرية ولجنة مدرسة   التحرير.

وأضاف"محسوب"، أن مدرسة الناصر صلاح الدين بعين شمس الشرقية شهدت تأخرا فى   فتح اللجان الانتخابية، لقيام الشرطة بتعطيل دخول مندوبى المرشحين، ومن   بينهم مندوبى حزب الوسط، حتى الساعة الحادية عشر والنصف.

وفى حلوان تبين عدم وجود بطاقات تصويت بمدرسة أحمد زويل بحلون حتى الساعة   الحادية عشرة، إلى جانب عدم حضور القضاة لمدرسة جماعات بحلون ولا بطاقات   تصويت، وكذلك لم يحضر القضاة فى العديد من المناطق المعادى وحلون والبساتين   حتى الآن، فى حين لم تبدأ العملية الانتخابية بمدرسة حلوان الابتدائية  حتى  الآن، لعدم وصول المندوبين، وفى حدائق القبة تأخر فتح اللجان  الانتخابية  أمام الوسط لتأخر وصول المندوبين.

وفى محافظة أسيوط تسير العملية الانتخابة بشكل طبيعى، ولا يوجد أى تجاوزات   حتى الآن، حيث توافد أكثر من 10 آلاف ناخب يصوتون فى مركز القوصية.

وفى بورسعيد، شهدت معظم اللجان سوء التنظيم من قبل الناخبين، أثناء الإدلاء   بأصواتهم، كما حدثت واقعة فتح الصناديق بمدرسة 6 أكتوبر بالمنطقة السابعة   حى المناخ، وعند سؤال د. حسين زايد مرشح حزب الوسط على القائمة مستشار   اللجنة، قال: "أردت أن أتأكد من بطاقة التصويت التى وضعها الناخب كانت خاصة   بصندوق القائمة أو الفردى".

وفى الفيوم تم رصد مخالفة لحزب الحرية والعدالة بتوزيع دعاية انتخابيه   لقائمة الحزب أمام اللجان بمدرسة – صبرى البشباشى – ببندر الفيوم، وقام د   أحمد جمعة مرشح، حزب الوسط بالدائرة الأولى، بإخطار العقيد عصام سالم،   المشرف الأمنى على اللجان بالمدرسة، بهذه المخالفة مما دفع العقيد بتحذير   أعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة، ومنعهم من الدعاية لمرشحيهم، وتكررت المخالفة   أيضاً فى الدائرة الثانية بالفيوم من قيام حزب النور بالدعاية الانتخابية   عن طريق استخدام مكبرات الصوت وتشغيل أناشيد للحزب على بعد 30 متر من مقار   اللجنة الانتخابية، كما تأخر 6 لجان بدائرة طامية بالفيوم لعدم وصول  بطاقات  التصويت، وقضاة بدائرة بندر الفيوم يرفضون بدء الانتخابات إلا فى  وجود 4  مندوبين، واللجنة رقم 1،2 داخل مجلس مدينة الفيوم يقوم أحد  الموظفين  باللجنة بإملاء الناخبين بالتصويت لمرشح معين. 

واستنكر حزب الوسط بالفيوم قيام بعض الأحزاب بتوزيع مطبوعات ومنشورات على   الناخبين أمام اللجان الانتخابية، وقال الدكتور أحمد جمعة الأمين المساعد   والمتحدث الإعلامى أن الحزب قد رصد عمليات دعاية موسعة من شباب تابعين   للحرية والعدالة وحزب النور، وذلك بتوزيع منشورات دعائية أمام مدرسة صبرى   البكباشى ومدرسة دار الرماد الابتدائية وأمام المعهد الدينى مما يعد مخالفة   صريحة للعملية الانتخابية، ووقوف عدد كبير من شباب الحرية والعدالة  حاملين  لوجو كبيرا للحزب أمام اللجان، ويقومون بدعوة الناخبين لانتخاب  الحزب،  وأكد أن حزب الوسط يستنكر أيضا استخدام مكبرات الصوت، وخاصة الدى  جى الكبير  جدا الموجود الآن أمام لجنة مدرسة دار الرماد مباشرة والذى يدعو  الناخبين  صراحة لانتخاب فصيل حزب النور، وأكد جمعة أن الحزب يرفض تلك  المخالفات،  ويرجوا من الجميع الالتزام بميثاق الشرف التى وقعت عليه جميع  الأحزاب  بالفيوم، والتزامها بتعهداتها حول التكاتف للخروج بالعملية  الانتخابية بشكل  آمن وعادل لعدم التأثير على الناخبين.

وفى الأقصر تتلخص المنافسة بين حزبى الوسط والحرية والعدالة وحزب الحرية،   حيث تشهد اللجان الانتخابية إقبالا كبيرا، وتسير العملية الانتخابية دون أى   تعطيل.

وفى البحر الأحمر هناك تقدم واضح خلال الساعات الأولى للانتخابات لحزب   الوسط بالقصير، حسب تأكيدات منسقى الحزب بالمحافظة، حيث شهدت لجان   الانتخابات بالبحر الأحمر إقبالا مكثفا على التصويت من قبل الأهالى.

وقد تم تغير مكان ثلاث لجان انتخابية صباح اليوم فى الغردقة، دون إبداء أسباب واضحة لذلك.

وفى الإسكندرية شهدت العديد من دوائر اللجان الانتخابية فى محافظة الإسكندرية تأخر بطاقات التصويت فى منطقتى المنتزه ورأس سدر.

أما كفر الشيخ، تأخر فتح باب الاقتراع فى لجان 807، و109 بالإدارة   التعليمية بمدينة دسوق بسبب تأخر الحبر الفسفورى، حتى الساعة 10 صباحاً،   ولجأ حزب النور للدعاية من خلال ثلاث سيارات تجوب المحافظة، وشهدت إحدى   اللجان تواجد موظفين أقارب أحد فلول الوطنى. *


----------



## Alexander.t (28 نوفمبر 2011)

* الكتلة المصرية تناشد العسكري والعليا للانتخابات منع الانتهاكات *

*القاهرة - محرر مصراوى :*
*دعت الكتلة المصرية،  المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة واللجنة العليا للانتخابات بتحمل كامل  مسئوليتهم في مواجهة وإيقاف  الممارسات والمخالفات التى حدثت فى اليوم  الأول للانتخابات البرلمانية والتي تطيح بآمال الشعب المصري في تحول بلاده  إلى دوله ديمقراطية .*
*وقالت الكتلة فى بيان حصلت مصراوى على نسخة منة ، تقدمنا ببلاغ إلى النيابة العامة متضمنًا كافة تفاصيل الانتهاكات.*
*وأعربت  الكتلة المصرية عن  كامل استنكارها و أستهجانها للأنتهاكات والتجاوزات  التي شهدها اليوم الأول من المرحلة الأولى من الانتخابات البرلمانية  .*
* وأضاف  البيان، إن ظاهرة التجاوزات عامه ومتكررة بمعظم اللجان في المحافظات  المختلفة وعلى رأس تلك المخالفات هو إستمرار الدعاية الانتخابية أمام  اللجان خاصة من بعض الأحزاب رغم أن القانون وقرارات اللجنة العليا  الانتخابات يمنعا هذا.*
*وذكر البيان أنه من ضمن المخالفات أيضاً غلق  اللجان ومنع المواطنين من الإدلاء بأصواتهم و هو الأمر الذي تكرر في دوائر  متعددة بالإضافة إلى حالات التأخير الغير مبرره في فتح اللجان ووصول أوراق  الانتخاب وحالات التسويد التي تمت لأحزاب بعينها، وفوق كل هذا الاستمرار في  الاستخدام الصارخ للشعارات الدينية بشكل مخالف للقانون*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرشحو "الوفد" ينافسون بـ"كروت شحن".. و"الإخوان" ترفع شعار "اللحمة أولاً"*​* 

رصد مراقبو حملة شارك وراقب توزيع أنصار حزب الوفد كروت شحن موبيل  ومبلغ  50 جنيها على بعض الناخبين فى الدائرة الأولى بشبرا، وهى ذات  الدائرة التى  شهدت توزيع لحوم من قبل أنصار حزب الحرية والعدالة العضو  بالتحالف  الديمقراطى.

 كما رصد مراقبو الحملة قيام أنصار حزب الحرية والعدالة بتوزيع مبالغ مالية   على بعض الناخبين بمدرسة عمر بن الخطاب بالدائرة التاسعة بالقاهرة،   بالإضافة إلى قيام كل من عاصم سيف ومحمد النادى مرشحين الحزب بالدائرة   الثالثه بتوزيع (بطاطين) على بعض الناخبين.

 وفى الإسكندرية، بالدائرة الثانية، وزع أنصار المرشح طارق طلعت مصطفى   مبالغ مالية أمام اللجان، وبمدرسة التوفيقية الثانوية بنين بشبرا، وزع   المرشح ممدوح إسماعيل نصف كيلو لحم على كل ناخب، وبمدرسة الخلفاء الراشدين   ببور سعيد تنافس حزب الحرية والعدالة والوسط فى توزيع الهدايا على   الناخبين، وهو ما لجأ إليه أيضاً المرشح أكرم الشاعر بمدرسة صفية زغلول   ببور سعيد.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> انا كنت فى المعاملات التجاريه
> 
> مصر مش هتتغير ابدااااااااااااا محتاااااااجين معجزة​



مش فاهمه يا مارسو اشرح؟​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*قال الناشط السياسى محمود  ترك، إنه فوجئ لدى توجهه إلى مقر اللجنة  الانتخابية رقم 1073 مدرسة  الزاوية الإعدادية، بوجود مجهول قام بالتصويت  فعلياً بالتوقيع فى الكشوف  باسمه.

وتابع ترك فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه قام بإثبات الواقعة لدى قاضى   اللجنة المذكورة إلا أن قسم شرطة الزاوية الحمراء رفض تحرير محضر له، حيث   قال له المأمور الذى امتنع عن تحرير المحضر إنه ليس معنيا بتحرير محاضر   خاصة بالانتخابات.*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*المؤشرات الأولية تظهر تقدم حمزاوى على"الإخوان والسلفيين"بمصر الجديدة ‎*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*تقدم  قائمة الكتلة المصرية بدائرة قصر النيل حتي الأن بـ227 صوت عن قائمة حزب  الحرية والعدالة وله 107 صوت فيما حصلت قائمة الوفد على 29 صوت فقط*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصر الجديدة: المؤشرات الأولية تشير لتقدم الكتلة المصرية ثم الحرية والعدالة*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*مؤشرات كفر الشيخ تشير لتفوق النور والحرية والعدالة والوفد*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*دائرة  مصر الجديدة: مؤشرات أولية تقدم الدكتور عمرو حمزاوي "فئات" وهشام سليمان  "عمال" ثم محمد حسن "عمال" ثم مرشح الحرية والعدالة الدكتور محمد سعد أبو  العزم*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*حتى الان // فوز الكتله المصريه باكتساح فى مصر الجديده .. وتراجع الاخوان ,, وسقوط السلفيين !*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*دائرة القاهرة الثانية قوائم: تقدم للحرية والعدالة ثم الكتلة المصرية ثم الوسط ثم العدل*


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*تقدم كبير للكتلة المصرية في قصر النيل يليها الحرية والعدالة ومناصفة من بعيد للوفد وفقا لمؤشرات أولية *​


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*تقدم  للكتلة المصرية بـ317 صوت بدائرة قصر النيل ويليها الحرية والعدالة بـ90  صوت و50 صوت لقائمة الوفد و15 صوت لقائمة حزب النور السلفي.*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الحياة  اليوم | الحياة 1 | عاجل | المؤشرات الأولية للدائرة التاسعة حلوان : تقدم  مصطفى بكرى (فئات مستقل ) يليه أحمد الدروى (فئات – النور السلفى).*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الحياة  اليوم | الحياة 1 | عاجل | المؤشرات المبدئية للدائرة الأولى بأسيوط تقدم  مرشح الإخوان سمير خشبة على منافسه محمد عبد المحسن صالح (مستقل ) حتى  الآن.*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم الانتهاء من فرز دائرة سيدي جابر قائمة...الكتلة المصريه فئات..طارق طلعت مصطفى عمال محمدي*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد  | برلمان الثورة | أمريكا | مراسلنا : حصول الكتلة المصرية على 60 % من  إجمالى الأصوات ، و 30 % لحزب الحرية والعدالة ، و 10 % لباقى الأحزاب.*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

* الشروق | الدائرة الأولى - دمياط: الحرية والعدالة يتقدم في الفردي.*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*التحرير | تقدم لقائمة الكتلة المصرية بدائة قصر النيل حتى الان بقارق كبير عن قائمة حزب العدالة والحرية وحزب النور السلفي.*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الحياة  اليوم | الحياة 1 | عاجل | المؤشرات الأولية للدائرة الأولى دمياط هى تقدم  الدكتور على الدالى (فئات – إخوان) و السيد الريدى (فئات – مستقل) حتى  الآن.*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

* دائرة القاهرة الثانية قوائم: تقدم للحرية والعدالة ثم الكتلة المصرية ثم الوسط ثم العدل*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشروق | بورسعيد: أكرم الشاعر "حرية وعدالة" يتقدم على جورج اسحاق - والبدري فرغلي يتقدم بقوة على مقاعد العما*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشروق | تقدم قائمة الحرية والعدالة والنور تليها الكتله فى مؤشرات أولية بالدائرة الأولى والثانية بأسيوط قوائم.*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل : انتخابات المغتربين 
 أمريكا | حصول الكتلة المصرية على 60 % من إجمالى الأصوات ،
  و 30 % لحزب الحرية والعدالة ،
  و 10 % لباقى الأحزاب*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*التحرير | تقدم ملحوظ لقائمتى الحرية والعدالة والنور السلفى بالأقصر.*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد|  برلمان الثورة | الاسكندرية : تخبط بمقر الفرز بإستاد الاسكندرية وإعلان  رئيس اللجنة وقف الفرز حتى يتم إخراج المندوبين وخاصة أعضاء حزب الحرية  والعدالة*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشروق | كفر الشيخ: النور يتقدم.. ثم الحرية والعدالة والثورة مستمرة.*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*تقدم قائمتى الحرية والعداله والوفد بدائرة بولاق أبو العلا تليهم الكتله المصرية*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصراوي | مؤشرات أولية بحلوان والمعادي.. تقدم الحرية والعدالة .. والكتلة والنور يتنافسان ثانيًا.*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*ضرب في التحرير.. وإكتساح للإخوان.. البقاء لله في الثورة..*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*بما انى من سكان مصر الجديدة 
عمرو حمزاوى غالبا كسب
دا اللى احنا سمعينه لغاية دلوقتى
*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*لو فاز الاخوان والسلفيين بالبرلمان مش هايبقى فى حاجة اسمها " الوحدة الوطنية  "*
*  هايبقى فى حاجة اسمها  " الوحدة بتقتلنى "  !!!! 30:*​


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*الكثير من الاصوات الباطلة فى الاسكندرية بسبب ان انصار التيار الدينى صوتوا فى نفس الورقة لحزبى النور و الحرية والعادلة .*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصراوي | النتيجة النهائية مصر الجديدة : فوز عمرو حمزاوى فئات - وهشام سليمان عمال المصريين الاحرار. *


----------



## احلى ديانة (30 نوفمبر 2011)

رصد | برلمان الثورة | عاجل |الغاء نتائج الانتخابات بالدائرة الاول فى الساحل وشبرا​


----------



## احلى ديانة (30 نوفمبر 2011)

رصد | برلمان الثورة |أ. طارق فؤاد: المستشارين سابوا اللجنة ومشيوا وألغوا اللجنة بسبب غياب التأمين و فوضى عارمة داخل لجنة الفرز بالزاوية الحمراء​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2011)

> *مصراوي | النتيجة النهائية مصر الجديدة : فوز عمرو حمزاوى فئات - وهشام سليمان عمال المصريين الاحرار. *


*ايوة صح
الخبر اتاكد 
مبروك لنائبنا الليبرالى العظيم 
كدا فرجت عندنا فى مصر الجديدة
*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ايوة صح
> الخبر اتاكد
> مبروك لنائبنا الليبرالى العظيم
> كدا فرجت عندنا فى مصر الجديدة
> *




ياااااااااا بختكم :heat:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (30 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ايوة صح
> الخبر اتاكد
> مبروك لنائبنا الليبرالى العظيم
> كدا فرجت عندنا فى مصر الجديدة
> *



يا بختكم ياريس عقبالى الباقى يارب ​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*الباقى مبروك للاخوان باكتساح.............

*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*التحرير | تقدم ملحوظ لقائمتى الحرية والعدالة والنور السلفى بالأقصر.

 " حد يلحق يشيل التماثيل اللى هناك ابوس اديكم مش هنعرف نعوضها "*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*يرجي مراعاه ان مؤشرات القوائم اوليه و سوف تكون نهائيه بعد الثلاث مراحل*

*سلام*​


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *يرجي مراعاه ان مؤشرات القوائم اوليه و سوف تكون نهائيه بعد الثلاث مراحل*
> 
> *سلام*​



ماهى دى المصيبه لان الامل كان على المرحله الاولى لانها تضم اهم المحافظات اللى فيها نسبه ليبراليين ومسلمين معتدلين ومسيحين

هندخل بقى على الحلاوة والمحافظات اللى كلها جهل وفقر 

ولا عزااااااء للمدنيه​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*المحافظات الجاهله الي بتقول عليها دي مليانه اقباط يا ريت يتحركوا*

*سلام*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2011)

فقدان كشفين فرز بالدائرة الثانية بأسيوط

أسيوط - إسلام رضوان
30-11-2011 | 11:02 141 





انتخابات
أعلن رئيس اللجنة الفرعية المشرفة علي الانتخابات بالدائرة الثانية ومقرها مراكز "ديروط – القوصية – منفلوط"، أنه اكتشف خلال القيام بفرز أصوات الناخبين في نادي ديروط الرياضي بفقدان كشفي فرز بسبب الازدحام، وضيق المكان الذي يتم فيه الفرز. 

وطالب رئيس اللجنة، مندوبى اللجان بتوخى الحذر في أثناء فرز الأصوات، والحفاظ على الأوراق ومحاضر الفرز الخاصة بكل لجنة.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*آرميا: البابا لم يوكل أحدا للتصويت له










البابا شنودة
كتب-عبدالوهاب شعبان: منذ 27 دقيقة 38 ثانية
نفى الأنبا آرميا سكرتير البابا شنودة الثالث، قيام البابا بتوكيل أحد الأقباط للتصويت له خلال المرحلة الأولى من الانتخابات التي انتهت أمس، قبل سفره للعلاج بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 18نوفمبر الجاري .

وقال آرميا: "البابا يشكر الفريق سامي عنان نائب رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، على اتصاله للاطمئنان عليه، ووجه التهنئة للقوات المسلحة، على البداية الموفقة للانتخابات المصرية، متمنيا أن تكتمل على خير وسلام لصالح الوطن."



الوفد *
​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 نوفمبر 2011)

> *مصراوي | النتيجة النهائية مصر الجديدة : فوز عمرو حمزاوى فئات - وهشام سليمان عمال المصريين الاحرار. *



خبر حلو

احنا عندنا لسة النهائية

بس الاولية عبد المنعم الشحات ( النور ) - وليد قبطان ( الكتلة )- هيثم بريك ( الوفد )


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*الغاء أصوات شبرا والشرابية والساحل والزاوية الحمراء وروض الفرج بالدائرة الاولى بالقاهرة بعد حالة من الفوضى










November 30th, 2011 3:55 am | خالد وربى
التحريرأحداث ووقائع

فرز اللجان بالساحل - تصوير محمد الشاهد
قرر المستشار معتز خفاجى رئيس لجنة فرز صناديق انتخاب الدائرة الأولى ومقرها مدرسة جلال فهمى بشبرا، إلغاء أصوات لجان شبرا والشرابية والساحل والزاوية الحمراء وروض الفرج نهائيا، وفرز الصناديق الخاصه بدوائر الأميرية وحدائق القبة والزيتون والوايلي ، بسبب الفوضى.
وشهدت اللجان غلق الصناديق وتوقف عمليات الفرز، حيث غادر رؤساء اللجان مقار اللجنة وتحركت أفراد القوات المسلحة لتأمين رؤساء اللجان
وفور قرار المستشار معتز خفاجى قامت قوات الأمن المركزى بعمل كردون أمنى حول مقر لجنة الفرز وتم التأكد من إخراج جميع المندوبين والمراقبين.
وفور علمهم تجمع أنصار حزب الحرية والعدالة فى ميدان الخلفاوى وأبدوا استيائهم من قرار رئيس اللجنة فى حين أنه تم تسليم صنايق الانتخابات للقوات المسلحه والتى قامت بإطلاق أعيره ناريه فى الهواء بعد عدم استجابة المراقبين لقرار الإلغاء


التحرير *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *الغاء أصوات شبرا والشرابية والساحل والزاوية الحمراء وروض الفرج بالدائرة الاولى بالقاهرة بعد حالة من الفوضى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لعبة حقيرة لاكتساح الكتلة المصرية للاصوات ضد الناطق الرسمى لحزب الضلمة السلفى الذى كان يشترى الاصوات بخمسون جنيها للصوت ومع هذا لم ينال الا اصوات البلطجية الذين انتشرو فى الدائرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

geegoo قال:


> معلش يا بهوات ... يا محترمين .....
> يعني ايه محافظات مليانة بأجبن فئة من الأقباط ؟؟؟
> أنا بسأل .... يمكن اكون فاهم الكلام غلط !!!!



*رأى يعبر عن فكر صاحبه فقط .... ونحن فى بلد ديمقراطى ..... ننشر كافة الاراء .... ربنا يرحمنا *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لعبة حقيرة لاكتساح الكتلة المصرية للاصوات ضد الناطق الرسمى لحزب الضلمة السلفى الذى كان يشترى الاصوات بخمسون جنيها للصوت ومع هذا لم ينال الا اصوات البلطجية الذين انتشرو فى الدائرة*


 
حاجه متوقعه


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*قام أحد المرشحين باقتحام لجان الفرز متهما القضاة بأنهم لا يقومون بمهامهم فى الحفاظ على سير عملية الفرز بطريقة سليمة، معتبرا أن القضاة لا يحافظوا على أصوات الناخبين التى أدلوا بها خلال الانتخابات ومتهما إياهم بالتقاعس عن عملهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*أضرب مندوبو لجنة الفرز بنادى المقطم الخاصة بالدائر الثامنة فردى والرابعة فئات، المسئولين عن فرز الأصوات، وقرروا عدم تسليم صناديق الاقتراع، وذلك اعتراضا على قلة بدلات العمل، وقالوا إنهم لن يسلموا تلك الصناديق إلا بعد التأكد من قيمة المبلغ الذى سوف يصرف لهم. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*واصل رئيس لجنة الدائرة السادسة ـ قصر النيل ـ عمليات الفرز، وتجميع أصوات المرشحين فى الانتخابات بنظامى القائمة والفردى بلجنة الفرز بمركز شباب الجزيرة, واحتمالات الإعادة تتزايد بين "الحرية والعدالة" و"المصريين الأحرار". *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*أعلنت غرفة العمليات للتحالف الانتخابى "الثورة مستمرة" عن انتهاكات لحزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسى وحزب النور السلفى فى أحد اللجان الانتخابية بمركز طمية بمحافظة الفيوم. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | إستاد الإسكندرية :فرز لجنة ٣٨ قائمة حزب الحرية والعدالة ٤٣,٩%، حزب النور ٢٠,٧%، إئتلاف الثورة ١٠,٦%، حزب الوفد ٧,٣%، الكتلة المصرية ٦,١%، أحزاب ١١,٤أخرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | البحر الأحمر | النتائج الأولية لعملية الفرز فى محافظة البحر الاحمر 

أفاد مراسلنا أن النتائج الأولية لعملية الفرز فى البحر الأحمر من الصالة المغطاة فى الغردقة تشير إلى حصول قائمة الحرية والعدالة على 50% من الاصوات أى بما يساوى 2 مقعد فى القائمة الحزبية بينما انقسمت ال50 % الاخرى بين الكتلة المصرية وقائمة المواطن المصرى "فلول" بما يساوى مقعد واحد لكل منهم ونتيجة مقعد الفردى تشير إلى دخول كل من محمد يوسف قطامش مرشح الحرية والعدالة و سمير حارص " فلول مستقل" الى الاعادة على مقعد الفئات ولم يتبين مقعد العمال حتى الأن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم حذف المشاركات المهينه واتمنى عدم تكرار مثل هذه الحوارات 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*فوز أمير لمعى القمص عن «الكتلة المصرية»18148 صوتا،اسيوط*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*فوز مرشح الكتلة المصرية في الفردي في البحر الاحمر 
 المصري اليوم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*صفقات الخونة 
صفوت حجازى يعترف بصفقة الاخوان مع الجيش بأن يسلمهم الحكم مقابل عدم فتح ملفات الفساد ومحاكمة الفاسدين​*
[YOUTUBE]EWe_0X6TGZ8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*إعادة بين المسلمين والأقباط على مقعدى الفردى بالبحرالأحمر


 صدقت توقعات (بوابة الفجر) للمرة الثانية ، حيث ستكون هناك جولة إعادة بين  مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة محمد يوسف قطامش ورجل الأعمال القبطى سمير حارص  على مقعد الفردى (فئات) حيث حصل الأول على 21739 صوت ، بينما حصل الثانى  على16390 صوت.
 أما على مقعد العمال فستكون المنافسة فى جولة الإعادة  أيضا بين مرشح حزب المواطن المصرى عبدالباسط قوطة الذى حصل على 10149 صوت ،  بينما حصل المرشح القبطى المستقل سمير تقاوى على 12480 صوت .

 الفجر*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*جميلة اسماعيل - فئات: ٢٩٨٩٨ صوت
 محمد ابو حامد - فئات: ٣٣٦١١ صوت
 اعاده*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*دائرة قصر النيل قوائم: الحرية والعدالة 162488 صوت، مقابل 73675 صوت للكتلة المصرية
 المصري اليوم*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*اسيوط
 إعادة على مقعد الفئات بين "سمير عثمان خشبة" حزب الحرية والعدالة حاصل على 106475 صوت
 و محمود ابو ليفة "الكتلة المصرية" 74445 صوت*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*ترتيب القوائم في اسيوط

 1- الحرية والعدالة :- 124881 صوت

 2- النور :- 65590 صوت

 3-الكتلة :- 63530 صوت
 تليها باقى الاحزاب*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأقصر: الحرية والعدالة 118678 صوت - النور 50652 - الكتلة المصرية 41559 - الوفد 35522 - الحرية 25279 صوت
 المصري اليوم*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*مفاجأة: خروج جميلة إسماعيل من المنافسة بقصر النيل



 أظهرت النتيجة النهائية لفرز أصوات الناخبين بدائرة قصر النيل بالقاهرة،  مفاجأة تمثلت فى خروج الإعلامية جميلة إسماعيل من المنافسة على مقعد الفردى  فئات بالدائرة بعد حصولها على 29 ألفاً 398 صوتاً، فيما حصل مرشح حزب  المصريين الأحرار محمد أبو حامد على 33 ألفاً و311 صوتاً، وسيخوض جولة  الإعادة الأسبوع المقبل أمام مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة عمرو خضر، الذى حصل على 31 ألف صوت، فيما حصلت المرشحة الوفدية نهال على عهدى 11 ألفاً و411 صوتا.

 وعلى مقعد العمال بالدائرة حصل مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة مصطفى بيومى 37  ألف صوت، يليه المستقل محسن فوزى بـ20 ألف صوت، لتتزايد فرص الإخوان فى  الحصول على المقعدين خلال جولة الإعادة، وبمجرد إعلان نتائج الفردى اتسم  الذهول على الإعلامية جميلة إسماعيل وأنصارها، ومن بينهم الكاتب الصحفى  وائل عبد الفتاح، فيما طالبت جميلة إسماعيل اللجنة القضائية بتوضيح كيفية  إضافة أصوات المصريين بالخارج إلى نتيجة الفرز.*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*جميع النتائج التي يتم إعلانها الآن تنتظر إضافة أصوات المصريين في الخارج إليها
 يارب*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصر الجديدة: فوز عمرو حمزاوي مرشح حزب مصر الحرية بمقعد الفئات بدائرة مصر الجديدة
 المصري اليوم*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*إعتراض العشرات من مؤيدى حزب الحرية والعدالة على قرار مستشار لجنة فرز فيكتوريا كولدج بتأخير النتيجة الى يوم الغد*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*لجماعة الاسلامية تعلن الحرب على "النور" بسوهاج وتتعهد بأسقاط قائمته فى الانتخابات 


 اشتعلت المعركة فى الدائرة الجنوبية بعد قيام أمانة حزب النور بسوهاج عن  طريق ارتكابها خطأ قد يطيح بقائمتها فى المعركة الانتخابية قبل انطلاق  المرحلة الثانية لأنتخابات مجلس الشعب وذلك بعد قيام امين حزب النور بسوهاج  بالاطاحة بمرشحى الجماعة ليدفع الجماعة الاسلامية لسن جميع اسلحتها مهددة  بابطال جميع اصوات اعضائها بالدائرة  الثانية او الجنوبية بسوهاج والتى تضم مراكز المنشاه والعسيرات وجرجا  والبلينا والقيام بهجوم اعلامى كبيروفضح لقيادة حزب النور السلفى بأمانة  سوهاج وذلك نتيجة قيام المهندس محمد بلال أمين حزب النور بسوهاج برفع دعوى  قضائية ضد قائمة حزب النور لتغير ترتيب القائمة والتى يأتى على رأسها  الدكتور ألهم ابو الحمد القيادى بالجماعة الاسلامية وذلك لصالح محمود ابو  الخير أحد المقربين لامين حزب النور بسوهاج والذى يتردد انه قام بدفع مبلغ  مالى كبير على شكل تبرع للحزب بسوهاج ليأتى على قائمة الحزب
 ولتفقد  قائمة النور قوتها بخروج الجماعة الاسلامية منها بخروج مرشحيها واعلانهم  الانسحاب من الانتخابات ولقوة الجماعة الاسلامية فى الدائرة الجنوبية و  خاصة بعد اخلاء الاخوان المسلمون الدائرة لحزب النورب بعد الاتفاق مع  الجماعة الاسلامية لصالح حزب النور على أن يكون الدكتور ألهم ابو الحمد على  رأس قائمته وهو ما خالفه أمين حزب النور بسوهاج
 ولتزداد الامور  تعقيداً بعد تصريحات الدكتور صفوت عبد الغنى القيادى بالجماعة الاسلامية  بعد هذه الواقعة من أن الجماعة ستقف بكل قوة الى جانب مرشحيها ضد حزب النور  ونقض الاتفاق الذى ابرمته الجماعة مع حزب النور مشيرا الى أن الجماعة دعت  جميع اعضائها الى الذهاب الى صناديق الانتخاب وعدم التصويت لمرشحى حزب  النور
 ومن جانبه أكد الدكتور ألهم ابو الحمد القيادى بالجماعة  الاسلامية بسوهاج ان حزب النور استغل شهرة مرشحين الجماعة الاسلامية ووضعها  فى الدائرة الثانية بسوهاج فى الداعية الانتخابية حتى قبيل موعد  الانتخابات بأسبوعين لتفأجا الجماعة بعدها بالاطاحة بمرشحها رقم واحد على  قائمة النور ونقض حزب النور لاتفاقها
 وأضاف الدكتور ألهم قائلا "أنه  فوجئ بقيام أحد قيادات حزب النور بعد تهديد الجماعة بالتخلى عن النور  ومساندته فى الانتخابات المقبلة بأن يأتى على رأس قائمة الحزب مرة أخرى فى  مقابل أن يدفع تبرع اجبارى "رشوة" 300 ألف جنيه وهو ما ارفضه بشدة وأننى  اعلنت انسحابى من قائمة حزب النورالتزاما بالقيم والاخلاق والمبادى  الاسلامية التى من المفترض ان تكون شعار حزب النور وعلى عرض اعضاء الحزب  بدفع رشوة مالية للحصول على المركز الاول." مؤكدا انه لن ولم نستغل او  نتهاون فى بيع اى قطرة واحدة من دماء شهداء 25 يناير"
 وفى نفس السياق هدد شباب وانصار مرشحى الجماعة بتنظيم وقفة احتجاجية امام مقر حزب النور بسوهاج اعتراضا على اسلوب حزب النور



 الفجر*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*قائمة "الحرية والعدالة" تكتسح فى "قصر النيل" وتحصد ضعف أصوات "الكتلة"


 أعلنت اللجنة القضائية، المشرفة على الانتخابات بدائرة قصر النيل، نتائج  فرز الأصوات، على مستوى القوائم، وحل حزب الحرية والعدالة فى المقدمة بـ162  ألفا و488 صوتا، يليه تحالف الكتلة المصرية بـ 73 ألفاً و657 صوتا، يليهما  فى المرتبة الثالثة "الوفد" بـ59 ألفا و807 أصوات.

  وفى المرتبة الرابعة حل حزب النور بـ59 ألفا و184 صوتا، ثم فى المرتبة  الخامسة "الوسط" بـ11 ألف صوت، يليه "الإصلاح والتنمية" بـ9 آلاف و601 صوت،  ثم "العدل" بـ9 آلاف و208 أصوات، ثم "مصر الحديثة" بـ3 آلاف و779 صوتا، ثم  "المستقلين الجدد" بـ2833 صوتا.

 وبمجرد إعلان اللجنة القضائية  نسبة التصويت للكتلة المصرية، سيطرت فرحة عارمة على أنصار الكتلة، إلا أن  اللجنة القضائية باغتتهم بعدها بدقائق بإعلان تصدر حزب الحرية والعدالة  للتصويت، لتنتقل الفرحة من أنصار الكتلة إلى أنصار الإخوان.*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*حالة فوضى تسود لجنة الفرز بدار السلام نتيجة ترك بعض القضاة للجنة بالإضافة إلى ضيق مكان الفرز .*


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل  | جولة الإعادة على مقعد الفئات في الدائرة السادسة بالقاهرة (قصر النيل)  بين محمد أبو حامد مرشح الكتلة المصرية وعمرو خضر مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة  يومي ٥ و ٦ ديسمبر2٠١١ . معلش انزل وصوت تاني لمحمد حامد لو انت في  الدايرة ديه. وياريت اللي صوت لجميلة اسماعيل او اي مرشح ليبرالي يدي صوته  في الاعادة لمحمد حامد.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مش من قصر النيل للاسف...​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*لماذا لم يتحالف الوفد والوسط مع الكتلة المصرية طالما أنها أحزاب ليبرالية **أو على الأقل تنسيق بينها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Basilius (1 ديسمبر 2011)

الوسط ليس حزب ليبرالي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*عثر مندوبو المرشحين على 17 صندوقا لم يتم فرزها بالدائرة الأولى بشمال  القاهرة فى مدرسة جلال فهمى، وقام المندوبون بتجميع الصناديق التى كانت  موزعة داخل مقر لجنة الفرز فى مناطق متفرقة، وتم وضعها فى موضع واحد لحين  البت فى أمرها من قبل رئيس لجنة الفرز.

وكانت هذه الصناديق التى تم العثور عليها من لجان مدارس أبو بكر الصديق  الابتدائية والسادات الثانوية الصناعية وروض الفرج والسلام الثانوية  التجارية بنات وحافظ إبراهيم وباحثة البادية.

وتم إبلاغ رئيس الجنة القضائية العامة المشرفة على الفرز بمجموع الصناديق  التى لم تفرز، ويوجد بعضها منزوع الشمع، ولم يبت فى أمرها حتى الآن، وأكد  أن إعلان النتيجة اليوم الساعة الـ11 صباحا.

المصدر اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *عثر مندوبو المرشحين على 17 صندوقا لم يتم فرزها بالدائرة الأولى بشمال  القاهرة فى مدرسة جلال فهمى، وقام المندوبون بتجميع الصناديق التى كانت  موزعة داخل مقر لجنة الفرز فى مناطق متفرقة، وتم وضعها فى موضع واحد لحين  البت فى أمرها من قبل رئيس لجنة الفرز.
> 
> وكانت هذه الصناديق التى تم العثور عليها من لجان مدارس أبو بكر الصديق  الابتدائية والسادات الثانوية الصناعية وروض الفرج والسلام الثانوية  التجارية بنات وحافظ إبراهيم وباحثة البادية.
> 
> ...



*الجيش والشرطة حموا اللجان من البلطجية الذين خارج اللجان ..... وتركوا البلطجية الذين فى داخلها*


----------



## marcelino (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*رفعت السعيد: الإخوان سيصبحون أكثر توحشاً بعد الانتخابات

 قال الدكتور رفعت السعيد، رئيس حزب التجمع، إن الإخوان والسلفيين انتهكوا  القانون واستخدموا الشعارات الدينية فى الانتخابات، دون أن يمسهم أحد من  اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، كما استخدموا المساجد والدعاية المغرضة والوسائل  غير المسبوقة، مثل اختراع الشعارات واختلاق الشائعات وتصوير الكنيسة،  كداعم للكتلة المصرية، لينفروا الناس منها.

 مضيفا، "علينا أن نحذر لأن الإخوان سيصبحون أكثر توحشاً بعد الانتخابات".

 وأضاف السعيد، فى مداخلة هاتفية مع برنامج "الحياة اليوم"، "هناك منتقبة  من الإخوان صوتت 15 مرة بـ15 بطاقة مختلفة لسيدات من منطقتها، كما ادعى  الإخوان موت مرشح فى إحدى الدوائر وقرأوا الفاتحة عليه أمام اللجنة حتى جاء  الرجل ليثبت للناخبين أنه ما زال حيا".

 وتابع رئيس حزب التجمع،  الإخوان لعبوا دوراً بذيئاً فى هذه الانتخابات ويجب مراجعتهم، خاصة فيما  حدث بمدرسة دى لا سال من فتح للصناديق وإفساد للانتخابات أمس دون أن تمنعهم  اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.*


----------



## marcelino (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*الحزب  المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي يتقدم بطلب رسمي للجنة العليا للانتخابات  لاستبعاد اي اصوات حصلت عليها الكتلة المصرية من المصريين المقيمين  بإسرائيل*


----------



## marcelino (1 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## marcelino (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*حازم أبو إسماعيل فى برنامج مصر تنتخب: 
 أنا أؤيد مافعله حزب النور السلفى من تغطيه تماثيل الاثريه فى الاسكندريه

 الجلاد يحرجه:  عمرو بن العاص عندما فتح مصر لم يغطى ابو الهول ولا التماثيل الفرعونيه ولم يهدموهم 
 _________
 أبو اسماعين كان شكله وحش اووووووووووى*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حازم أبو إسماعيل فى برنامج مصر تنتخب:
> أنا أؤيد مافعله حزب النور السلفى من تغطيه تماثيل الاثريه فى الاسكندريه
> 
> الجلاد يحرجه:  عمرو بن العاص عندما فتح مصر لم يغطى ابو الهول ولا التماثيل الفرعونيه ولم يهدموهم
> ...



المحترم ده قال ان الديمقراطية بتؤدي الي الشذوذ الجنسي
وده طبعا لان عقله نجس فطبيعي كل حاجة هيشوفها نجسه​


----------



## marcelino (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*بعد انتهاء المرحلة الاولى من الانتخابات بدون حالة قتل او بلطجة :*
*  نشكر الدكتور النفسانى اللى عالج نفسية الشرطة "المكسوفة" فى 24 ساعة ..و خفت*
*  نشكر الاصابع الخفية اللى بطلت تعبث بأمن المواطنين "فجأة"..*
*  نشكر الجيش اللى مش مدرب على تأمين الشوارع انه عرف يأمن الشوارع "فجأة برضو" ..*
*  نشكر البلطجية اللى اختفوا و أعلنوا عن توبتهم ..*
*  نشكر الطرف التالت الذى قرر ان يترك الانتخابات تنجح *
*  نشكر القلّة المندسة التى لم تندّس المرّة دي *

*  وشكر خاص للراعى الرسمى للانفلات الأمنى :w00t:*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *بعد انتهاء المرحلة الاولى من الانتخابات بدون حالة قتل او بلطجة :*
> *  نشكر الدكتور النفسانى اللى عالج نفسية الشرطة "المكسوفة" فى 24 ساعة ..و خفت*
> *  نشكر الاصابع الخفية اللى بطلت تعبث بأمن المواطنين "فجأة"..*
> *  نشكر الجيش اللى مش مدرب على تأمين الشوارع انه عرف يأمن الشوارع "فجأة برضو" ..*
> ...



[YOUTUBE]poNimuOY0Y8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*قائمة "الإخوان" تحصل على 40% من الأصوات بشبرا مقابل 30% لـ"الكتلة"

الجمعة، 2 ديسمبر 2011 - 13:27


أسفرت نتائج الفرز فى الدائرة الأولى (شبرا) عن تقدم قائمة حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، حاصلاً على 40% من أصوات الناخبين بواقع 275144 صوتا، مقابل 30% للكتلة المصرية بواقع 164530 صوتا، فى حين حصدت قائمة حزب النور السلفى على 15% بواقع 103877 صوتا.

ومن المقرر إجراء الإعادة فى انتخابات الفردى على مقعد الفئات بشبرا بين كل من جون طلعت مرشح الكتلة المصرية، الذى حصل على 123 ألف صوت وفهمى عبده مرشح الحرية والعدالة الذى حصل على 187 ألف صوت. كذلك تجرى الإعادة على مقعد العمال بين أسامة مغازى مرشح الكتلة وكمال المهدى مرشح الحرية والعدالة.

اليوم السابع *


----------



## BITAR (2 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*م. عبد المعز إبراهيم : نسبة التصويت بلغت 62% وهى الاعلى فى تاريخ مصر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*م. عبد المعز إبراهيم : اجمالي الأصوات الباطلة 517 الف و967 ناخباً*
*عدد الناخبين 13 مليون و614 الف 525 ناخباً*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*نتيجة الدائرة الخامسة قوائم : الحرية والعدالة 109000 ، النور 62870، الكتلة 40549، الوفد 18000*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد  | متابعات | أعلنت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات برئاسة المستشار عبد المعز  إبراهيم مساء اليوم الجمعة الموافق 2/12/2011 نتائج انتخابات المرحلة  الأولى والخاصة بمحافظات " القاهرة، الإسكندرية، بورسعيد، دمياط، كفر  الشيخ، أسيوط، الأقصر، الفيوم، البحر الأحمر #RNN

 وجاءت نتائج القاهرة كما يلي 
 **دائرة الزيتون: شعبان حسام محمد عمال ، عمرو محمد زكي فئات ، محمد عبد الغني عبد المطلب فئات، ياسر إبراهيم عبدالله محمد عمال.

 **مدينة نصر: إعادة مابين عمرو فاروق محمد عمال وعصام مختار موسى عمال، مصطفى أحمد النجار فئات ومحمد يسري إبراهيم فئات....

 **مصر الجديدة: عمرو نبيل أحمد عثمان حمزاوي فئات فوز، وإعادة بين كل من هشام سليمان موسى وخالد حسن عبد الوارث "عمال"

 **قصر النيل: إعادة بين كل من محمد أبو حامد شديد فئات، عمرو كمال فتح الله فئات، مصطفى فرغلي أحمد عمال ومحسن محمد فوزي عمال.

 **قسم شرطة الجمالية: إعادة بين كل من محمد حيدر بغدادي "عمال" وخالد محمد  أحمد فئات، محمد أحمد جابر فئات، ناصر الدين إبراهيم عثمان عمال.
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | نقلا عن الصفحة الرسمية لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء المصرى | #RNN

 رئيس اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات: بعض السلبيات ظهرت علي سطح العملية  الإنتخابية ولكنها لم تؤثر علي عملية الإنتخابات مثل طول الطوابير ف بعض  اللجان، تأخر وصول عدد قليل من القضاه، تأخر وصول عدد محدود من الأوراق،  عدم ملائمة أماكن الفرز وسنعمل علي تلافيها في المرحلة الثانية.*
​


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*فوز  الكتله المصريه بالدائره الاولى (شمال القاهره) وتضم (شبرا ،الساحل،روض  الفرج ،الزاويه،حدائق القبه، الشرابيه، الوايلى، الزيتون، الاميريه)بثلاثه  مقاعد(دعماد جاد، أ.خالد عبد العزيز، م.باسم كامل والاعاده لمقاعد الفردى  بين مرشحين الكتله المصريه(المهندس جون طلعت ،أ.اسامه محمد مغازى)ومرشحين  حزب الحريه والعداله*


----------



## BITAR (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*رسالة من الجماعات الاخوانيه و السلفيه *
*الي *
*الجماعات التحريريه :
*
*نشكركم علي حسن تعاونكم معنا *

*فلقد نجحتم في خلال شهور قليله *
*ما
 فشلنا ان نحصل عليه بانفسنا *
*خلال عقود طويله*
*اسقطوا نظام كان مربينا*
*و
 امن دوله راعب اهالينا*
*فسقطت مصر في ايدينا*
*ابقوا سلمولي علي طنط حريه *
*و
 خالتو ديمقراطيه *
*و 
اترحموا علي ماما مدنيه *
*و
 مبروك عليكم السلطانيه*​


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*بدل ما نقعد نعدد كلنا و ننوح و نتحسر نعمل عمل بجد الا و هو الحشد ضد عبد المنعم الشحات و هذا اعظم عمل يمكننا ان نفعله الان و نستطيع ان نفعله*

*نحشد للمرحلتين التانيه و التاله خاصه ان المنيا و قنا مليانين باسم الصليب اقباط صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟*

*سلام*​


----------



## marcelino (4 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخوان اعلنت تاييدها للشخص اللى ضد عبد المنعم الشحات فى اسكندريه هى والكتله كمان 
عجبت لك يا زمن


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> الاخوان اعلنت تاييدها للشخص اللى ضد عبد المنعم الشحات فى اسكندريه هى والكتله كمان
> عجبت لك يا زمن


 لسة كنت شايفة انهارده نازل بيسلم على الناس فى منطقة تابعة للمنتزة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*"القضاء الإدارى" يلغى نتيجة انتخابات دائرة الساحل ويوقف الإعادة*
*قضت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى برئاسة المستشار عبد السلام النجار، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، مساء اليوم الأحد، ببطلان وإلغاء نتيجة انتخابات الدائرة الأولى بمحافظة القاهرة ومقرها قسم شرطة الساحل، كما قضت بوقف إجراء انتخابات الإعادة فى تلك الدائرة، والمقرر إجراؤها غداً الاثنين فى الدائرة.

جاء ذلك فى عدد من الدعاوى التى أقامها عدد من المرشحين وطالبوا بإلغاء وبطلان نتيجة انتخابات الدائرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"القضاء الإدارى" يلغى نتيجة انتخابات دائرة الساحل ويوقف الإعادة*
> *قضت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى برئاسة المستشار عبد السلام النجار، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، مساء اليوم الأحد، ببطلان وإلغاء نتيجة انتخابات الدائرة الأولى بمحافظة القاهرة ومقرها قسم شرطة الساحل، كما قضت بوقف إجراء انتخابات الإعادة فى تلك الدائرة، والمقرر إجراؤها غداً الاثنين فى الدائرة.
> 
> جاء ذلك فى عدد من الدعاوى التى أقامها عدد من المرشحين وطالبوا بإلغاء وبطلان نتيجة انتخابات الدائرة.*



*الخبر لم يتم تأكيدة من أى جهة رسمية .... فقط اليوم السابع من نشر ذلك الخبر*


----------



## sparrow (4 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"القضاء الإدارى" يلغى نتيجة انتخابات دائرة الساحل ويوقف الإعادة*
> *قضت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى برئاسة المستشار عبد السلام النجار، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، مساء اليوم الأحد، ببطلان وإلغاء نتيجة انتخابات الدائرة الأولى بمحافظة القاهرة ومقرها قسم شرطة الساحل، كما قضت بوقف إجراء انتخابات الإعادة فى تلك الدائرة، والمقرر إجراؤها غداً الاثنين فى الدائرة.
> 
> جاء ذلك فى عدد من الدعاوى التى أقامها عدد من المرشحين وطالبوا بإلغاء وبطلان نتيجة انتخابات الدائرة.*



يعني بتوع الدايرة الاولي ميروحوش الاعادة ولا ايه


----------



## sparrow (4 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الخبر لم يتم تأكيدة من أى جهة رسمية .... فقط اليوم السابع من نشر ذلك الخبر*



طيب نستني لما ياكدو الخبر او يكذبوه


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> طيب نستني لما ياكدو الخبر او يكذبوه



*سى تى فى أيدت الخبر .... والتليفزيون الرسمى فى غيبوبة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الخبر لم يتم تأكيدة من أى جهة رسمية .... فقط اليوم السابع من نشر ذلك الخبر*



*واتقالت ع الفضائيات 
لسه شايفاها ع قناة ال cbc 
المشكله ان اللجنه العليا للانتخابات قالت ان الحكم القضائى لسه موصلهاش وبالتالى الانتخابات والاعاده ساريه لحد ما يوصلهم الحكم رسمى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> يعني بتوع الدايرة الاولي ميروحوش الاعادة ولا ايه



*هنتابع الفضائيات واكيد هيكون ف جديد*


----------



## marcelino (4 ديسمبر 2011)

يعنى ننزل ولا لا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر ▐مصر تنتخب | انتخابات الإعادة مستمرة في الساحل ومحرم بك رغم قرار قضائي بوقفها


على الرغم من صدور قرار من القضاء الإداري بوقف إجراء انتخابات الإعادة في كل من دائرة القاهرة الأولى (الساحل بشبرا) ودائرة الإسكندرية الثالثة (محرم بك)، ،فتحت تلك الدائرة مقارها الانتخابية صباح اليوم لاستقبال الناخبين. 

...** وقال المستشار يسري عبد الكريم رئيس المكتب الفني للجنة العليا للانتخابات "نحن لم نُعلم بتلك الأحكام" واللجنة مستمرة في إجراء انتخابات الإعادة في الدوائر الصادرة فيها قرارات ببطلان الانتخابات". 

وصرح المستشار أحمد الجمل رئيس اللجنة القضائية المشرفة علي انتخابات بالإسكندرية أن عملية التصويت مستمرة بكافة دوائر الإسكندرية الأربعة مؤكدا أن اللجنة العليا المشرفة علي الانتخابات لم تصدر أي قرار بوقف الانتخابات بأي من الدوائر الأربع. 

وقال الجمل إنه "أرسل أمس بيانا بقرار محكمة القضاء الإداري بالإسكندرية والخاص بوقف الانتخابات بالدائرة الثالثة "محرم بك" ولكنه لم يتسلم أي قرار بوقف الانتخابات". 

لكن المستشار محمد حسن رئيس المكتب الفني بمحكمة القضاء الإداري أكد أن تلك الأحكام واجبة النفاذ ولا يجوز إجراء الانتخابات في الدوائر الصادرة فيها أحكام ببطلان الإعادة.

وشدد على أن الأحكام صادرة في مواجهة اللجنة العليا للانتخابات وأن رئيس اللجنة مختصم في تلك الدعاوي و"تلك الأحكام صدرت بالنفاذ على مسودة قرارات ولا تحتاج للاعلان".*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر ▐مصر تنتخب | فيديو || ضبط إنتهاك إنتخابي على الهواء في مدرسة السبتية*​

*[YOUTUBE]zTRlvD_jmaU[/YOUTUBE]*​​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2011)

اخبار مصر ▐مصر تنتخب | اللواء إسماعيل عتمان: سيتم القبض على أي مواطن يحمل أوراق دعائية أو أجهزة كمبيوتر تستخدم للدعاية للمرشحين​http://www.facebook.com/ENN.News?ref=ts#


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2011)

تظاهر العديد من موظفي اللجان أمام قشم شرطة حدائق القبة؛ اعترضا على استبعدهم من المشاركة في العملية الانتخابية، وقال أحد الوظفين لـ«التحرير»: كنا متواجدين في لجان المرحلة الأولى وفوجئنا باستبعادنا من الإعادة.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأخر في فتح بعض اللجان؛ لوجود عجز في مندوبي بعض الأحزاب وخاصة الكتلة المصرية، حيث تأخرت اللجان في مدرسة شبرا الفندقية إلى الساعة التاسعة، كما لم تفتح لجنتي 43 و44 بمدرسة أنصاف سري.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2011)

الحالة الأمنية مستقرة أمام اللجان الانتخابية بالدائرة الخامسة في منطقة عين شمس، وتواجد مكثف للجيش، في حين أن الإقبال ضعيف من قبل الناخبين حيث أختفت الطوابير أمام اللجان.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2011)

أنباء عن سرقة مظاريف التصويت من أحد المستشارين في الدائرة الخامسة بمنطقة عين شمس.​


----------



## marcelino (5 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uuW0LpeHEsY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*تغييرات  ما بعد "الثورة" = استبدال كلمة "تجمع ب كلمة "نهضة ... استبدال مصطلح  "معارض" بمصطلح "كافر" ... تعويض كلمة "ممنوع" ب كلمة "حرام" ... استبدال  "العائلة الحاكمة" بالعائلة المقدسة" ... ازالة البوليس السياسي و تأسيس  "هيئة الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر" ... و أخيرا تعويض مفهوم "مواطنون  "بمفهوم "رعايا ".*


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*تقدم محمد أبو حامد مرشح الكتلة المصرية علي عمرو خضر مرشح الحرية والعدالة.*


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*أظهرت مؤشرات فرز 40% من صناديق الانتخابات ببورسعيد، تفوق البدري فرغلي، المرشح المستقل، على منافسه «علي فودة»، مرشح حزب النور.*


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*اللهم لا شماته ..
 انباء عن خساره فادحه للشحات .. 
 واضحك كركر مع منتدي فرسان السنة ... و نجحت الحملة الاخوانية النصرانية الليبرالية 
 ههههههههههه الناس دي بتكدب وتصدق كدبتهم ..*


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*الحياة  اليوم - المؤشرات الأولية: تقدم محمد ابو حامد (فئات - كتلة) بدائرة قصر  النيل على عمرو خضر (فئات - حرية وعدالة). يا مسهل يا رب.. *


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

من منتدي فرسان السنة: صدمة السلفيين بعد انباء خسارة الشحات..
 قالك الحملة الإخوانية الليبرالية النصرانية..!! ههههههههههههههه







​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*تقدم  الكتلة المصرية ( محمد ابو حامد ) على الاخوان بفرق شاسع  في قصر النيل و  تقدم مصطفى النجار على المرشح السلفي حتى الان و سقوط عبدالمنعم الشحات في  الاسكندرية...المؤشرات كلها كويسة النهاردة يارب تتمها على خير ..الحل في  جولة الآعادة الظاهر*


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

التماثيل تتبادل التهانى بعد خسارة " عبد المنعم الشحات" وتطلق الشماريخ هههههههه


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

البدري فرغلي "مستقل" يفوز بمقعد عمال بورسعيد بعد منافسة مع مرشح حزب النور
المصدر الشروق​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد ابوحامد بتاع قصر النيل ومرشح المصريين الاحرار كسب

غير مؤكد​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

سيذكر التاريخ ان عبد المنعم الشحات هو من وحد العلمانيين والليبراليين والاخوان ,والاقباط علي قلب رجل واحد ضده ​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الشروق | بعد انتهاء الفرز: مصر الجديدة : فوز هشام سليمان "مستقل" بمقعد العمال وهزيمة خالد حسن "حرية وعدالة".​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

فوز عمرو عودة مستقل على مرشح الحرية والعدالة دائرة مدينة نصر​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الحمد لله المؤشرات انهاردة جميييلة


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الشروق | بعد انتهاء الفرز: مصر الجديدة : فوز هشام سليمان "مستقل" بمقعد العمال وهزيمة خالد حسن "حرية وعدالة".​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

تأكيد فوز محمد أبو حامد مرشح الكتله المصريه عن دائرة قصر النيل​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> تأكيد فوز محمد أبو حامد مرشح الكتله المصريه عن دائرة قصر النيل​





بس الصفحه الرسميه بتاعته على الفيس بتقول لسه !!!!​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

عن خساره الشحات :d

حبيبى يا ابو الهول ,,اطمن ,,ده كان صرصار وفعصناه ,,,!!!





​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> عن خساره الشحات :d
> 
> حبيبى يا ابو الهول ,,اطمن ,,ده كان صرصار وفعصناه ,,,!!!
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه مارسيلينو

عقبال ما نفعصهم كلهم 

ده كان كابوس وانزاح
​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

تأكد فوز الدكتور مصطفى النجار بمقعد الفئات عن دائرة مدينة نصر بعد تقدمه بفارق أكثر من 13 ألف صوت على منافسه الدكتور محمد يسري​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه مارسيلينو
> 
> ...





ههههههه هنستخدم بيروسول بقى اسرع علشان بقوا كتيييير :new6:​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

البدري فرغلي بعد فوزة علي مرشح حزب النور _عمال _بورسعيد
كنت بسقط ايام الحزب الوطني بس كنت بسقط وانا مسلم دلوقت نجحت بعد الثورة بس قالوا عليا كافر

مش لوحدك مصر كلها اتكفرت من تجار الدين دول​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالأرقام النتائج النهائية فى الدائرة الاولى - دمياط .. فوز مرشحى الحرية والعدالة على حزب النور 
د. على الداى (فئات - حرية وعدالة ) : 135.000
 الاستاذ . ناجى شتا ( فئات - نور ) :59.000
 م.محمد أبو موسى ( عمال - حرية وعدالة ) : 99.400
 محمد الطويل ( عمال- نور ) : 90.000*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | برلمان الثورة | الاسكندرية | تم حسم مقعدي الفئات والعمال بالدائرة الثالثة لصالح مرشحي الحرية و العدالة صابر ابو الفتوح عمال ومحمود عطية فئات ضد حزب النور*


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

عاجل: تقدم عمرو عودة على مرشح الحرية والعدالة عصام مختار​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

تقدم المستشار محمود الخضيري على طارق طلعت مصطفى بالإسكندرية​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 ديسمبر 2011)

اه للاسف كمال احمد خسر فى الدايرة الثالثة


----------



## Alexander.t (6 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

عبد المنعم الشحات قال الديمقراطية حرام , والاسكندرانية رفضوا انه يمشى فى الحرام عشان بيحبوه​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

فوز مصطفى النجار كلام نهااااااااااائى و مؤكد مليون فى الميه​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## tasoni queena (6 ديسمبر 2011)

لا والله دلوقتى بقت سفالة اخلاقية ودينية وسياسية

معلش يا شيخ طباخ السم بيدقوا

 

> عبد المنعم الشحات قال الديمقراطية حرام , والاسكندرانية رفضوا انه يمشى فى الحرام عشان بيحبوه



ههههههههههه حلوة دى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*المؤشرات الأولية تؤكد فوز الإخوان والسلفيين بـ 81 % من المقاعد ف المرحله الاولى*


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

مصطفى النجار وعمرو عوده والبردى فرغلى والخضيرى ومحمد حامد وخساره عبد المنعم الشحات والفلولين الكبار طارق طلعت مصطفى وحيدر بغدادى 
كل ده فى يوم واحد احمدك يارب​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ابقى سلملى على جوزو يا شحات بية :new6:​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2011)

شكاوى من المواطنين فى التحرير لسماع الزغاريد من المتحف المصرى بعد إعلان خسارة عبد المنعم الشحات

التماثيل مش هتتغطى بالشمع خلاص

:new6:​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مصطفى النجار بعد اعلان فوزه على يسرى:- النجاح ده لخالد سعيد و مينا دانيال و احنا على العهد زى ما كنا فى الميدان​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الشروق | عاجل: فوز محمد أبو حامد بدائرة قصر النيل علي مرشح الحرية والعدالة عمرو خضر.. مبروك للكتلة المصرية..!​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## marmora jesus (7 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


>



اخد تريقة بعدد شعر دقنه
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


>



* حبيبى يا ابو الهول ,,اطمن ,,ده كان صرصار وفعصناه ,,,!!!:fun_lol:*​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## marmora jesus (7 ديسمبر 2011)

لما تكون ممثل للقران والسنه والدين وشرع الله وتسقط فى الانتخابات ... ايه منظر امك دلوقت ؟؟؟
لما حزب النور ياخد بس 20 % من الاصوات ؟ معناها انه 80 % من المصريين كفره ؟
ولا معناها انه شعبيه الله فى الانتخابات 20 % بس .؟؟
مش قلنالكو هتهزقو الدين لما تنزلو بيه الانتخابات مسمعوش الكلام ليه يا بقر​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 ديسمبر 2011)

اسد السنة وليث الاسلام خسر 

مع العلم ان قيادى بحزب النور قال:إن الله أخبرنا عن نتائج انتخابات مصر فى القرآن الكريم، عندما قال "إن فرعون علا فى الأرض وجعل أهلها شيعًا يستضعف طائفة منهم" حيث تنتهى الآية بـ "ونجعلهم أئمة ونجعلهم الوارثين".


طب مفيش حاجة كدة في سورة البقرة ولا في سورة التوبة اتكلمت عن خسارة عبد المنعم الشحات؟؟
اكيد لازم 
... سبحانة وتعالى اللي قال في القرآن ان السلفيين هيكسبوا الانتخابات
اكيد بردو في حاجة بخصوص ليث الاسلام وغطاء البلاعة الشيخ الشحات​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 ديسمبر 2011)

عبد المنعم الشحات.. أول شخص في مصر نجح انه يخلي الاقباط يصوتوا للإخوان​


----------



## grges monir (7 ديسمبر 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> عبد المنعم الشحات.. أول شخص في مصر نجح انه يخلي الاقباط يصوتوا للإخوان​


د
بصراحة عبد المنعم الشحات دة افكارة مريضة بشكل مخيف
اكثر الاطراف تشددا فى الاخوان لم يصلوا لهذا العتة الفكرى


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2011)

​

هناك من يغضب لمنظر إمرأة لا ترتدي الحجاب أكثر مما يغضب لمنظر طفل لا يرتدي حذاء!​


----------



## grges monir (7 ديسمبر 2011)

احنا بصراحة  الكتلة مش نازلة عندنا واخدةمننا موقف هههههه
معرفش مش ليهم نفس ينزلوا عندنا ولااية موقف غريب صراحة
نازل الثورة مستمرة والعدل


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> هناك من يغضب لمنظر إمرأة لا ترتدي الحجاب أكثر مما يغضب لمنظر طفل لا يرتدي حذاء!​


 

تصدف عندك حق مارسيلينو

المهم عندهم الجحاب والنقاب  وحاجات خيبه ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> احنا بصراحة  الكتلة مش نازلة عندنا واخدةمننا موقف هههههه
> معرفش مش ليهم نفس ينزلوا عندنا ولااية موقف غريب صراحة
> نازل الثورة مستمرة والعدل



*شيئ غريب ؟؟؟؟ طيب فيه الوفد ؟؟؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا شايفه الثوره مستمره جيده جدا و حزب العدل له مستقبل...*​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2011)

خطوة حلوة من الكتله المصريه :

«الكتلة المصرية» تنسق مع الأحزاب لمنع تفتيت الأصوات

كشف عبدالغفار شكر، القيادى بحزب التحالف الشعبى، عن اجتماع من المقرر أن تعقده الأحزاب الليبرالية فى الثامنة والنصف مساء الأربعاءـ قبل مثول الجريدة للطبع ـ بمقر حزب المصريين الأحرار بين عدد من الأحزاب المدنية والشخصيات العامة الليبرالية بدعوة من الكتلة المصرية لبحث التنسيق بين القوى المدنية فى المرحلتين الثانية والثالثة لانتخابات مجلس الشعب المقبلة.

وأكد «شكر» أن الأحزاب التى دعيت إلى الاجتماع هى: الوفد، والعدل، وقائمة الثورة مستمرة، إلى جانب الكتلة المصرية، وعدد من الشخصيات التى تخوض انتخابات الشعب إلى جانب الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى الفائز بمقعد فئات مصر الجديدة فى المرحلة الأولى.

وقال «شكر» إن انتخابات المرحلتين المقبلتين ستتسم بالسخونة، ولابد من وجود تنسيق بين القوى السياسية وبعضها البعض، حتى تستطيع المنافسة مع التيارات الدينية المتشددة الصاعدة.

وقال باسل عادل، عضو المجلس الرئاسى لحزب المصريين الأحرار، إن الاجتماع جاء بناء على دعوة وجهتها «الكتلة» لهذه الأحزاب وأضاف: «سنبحث إمكانية اختيار مرشح واحد على المقاعد الفردية فى الدوائر التى ستجرى فيها المرحلتان الثانية والثالثة، بالإضافة إلى بحث إمكانية سحب القوائم الضعيفة ووقوف الكتلة وباقى الأحزاب التى حضرت الاجتماع وراء قائمة واحدة». ونفى عادل أن يكون هدف الاجتماع التنسيق ضد مرشحى حزب الحرية والعدالة.

المصرى اليوم​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 ديسمبر 2011)

> إلى جانب الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى الفائز بمقعد فئات مصر الجديدة فى المرحلة الأولى.



خطوة جميلة فعلا

وعمرو حمزاوى وساويرس اصحاب الفكرة من الاساس


----------



## Twin (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*ممكن حد يطمنا ع النتائج الأولية ..... كام في المية تيار ديني وكام كتلة ومستقل*
*طمنونا علي مستقل الزفتة*​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2011)

اشمعنى المستقل ؟؟؟ !!!​


----------



## zezza (7 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ممكن حد يطمنا ع النتائج الأولية ..... كام في المية تيار ديني وكام كتلة ومستقل*
> *طمنونا علي مستقل الزفتة*​



*لا اطمن خالص 
و لو كنت لسة برة مصر خليك مكانك و احنا هنجيلك فى القريب العاجل :new6:
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*فى «الإعادة»: خلا الصندوق مما «سلف»*
*أسفرت جولة الإعادة للمرحلة الأولى من الانتخابات عن هزيمة ساحقة لحزب النور السلفى فى مواجهة حزب الحرية والعدالة الإخوانى، مما أرجعه سياسيون إلى خوف الناخبين من الخطاب المتشدد للسلفيين خلال الأيام الماضية، عقب نتائج الجولة الأولى.

وتشير النتائج غير الرسمية لـ«الفردى» إلى فوز حزب الحرية والعدالة بـ٣٦ مقعداً، منهم ٣٤ فى الإعادة مقابل ٥ مقاعد فقط للنور، و٦ للمستقلين ومقعد واحد لأحزاب الوفد والكتلة ومصر القومى ومصر الحرة والمواطن المصرى والعدل.

وبرر الدكتور يسرى حماد، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم حزب النور، الهزيمة بقوله: «(الإخوان) خالفوا ميثاق الشرف والأمانة واستمروا فى مهاجمتنا ونشر الشائعات عن مرشحينا، وقولهم إن مرشحى (النور) لو وصلوا إلى البرلمان سيقطعون الأيادى ويفرضون الحجاب بالقوة، رغم أن هذا ليس من مبادئ الحزب».

وقال: «إننا غير راضين عن جولة الإعادة، لأننا كنا نتوقع الفوز بـ١٥ مقعداً من ٢٦ نافسنا عليها، وهناك أخطاء حدثت وسنحاول تعديلها فى المرحلتين الثانية والثالثة».

فى المقابل، قال صابر أبوالفتوح، نائب الحرية والعدالة، الفائز بالإسكندرية: «ما يدعيه علينا (لنور) بيننا وبينه الله، والبينة على من ادعى، واللى عنده دليل عليه أن يقدمه».

وعقب إعلان النتائج فى اللجان العامة، تعالت الأناشيد الدينية والأغانى الإخوانية من جانب أنصار مرشحى الحرية والعدالة الذين أطلقوا الشماريخ احتفالاً بالفوز.

وتعليقاً على نتائج الفردى، قال الدكتور عمرو هاشم ربيع، خبير النظم السياسية بمركز الأهرام للدراسات السياسية والاستراتيجية، إن الناخب اتجه لمرشحى «الحرية والعدالة» فى مواجهة «النور» باعتبارهم أخف الضررين. وقال محمد الأشقر، منسق عام حركة كفاية: «الناخب اتجه للحرية والعدالة، لأن السلفيين لديهم عيوب تكفيرية كثيرة».*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلفيون يمنعون عبد المنعم الشحات من «التصريحات» ويتبرأون من «أبوإسماعيل» *
*أصدرت اللجنة العليا لحزب النور قرارا بمنع عبدالمنعم الشحات، المتحدث الرسمى للدعوة السلفية، من الإدلاء بأى تصريحات لوسائل الإعلام بعد كلامه الأخير الذى هاجم فيه أدب نجيب محفوظ واتهمه بالدعارة والمخدرات ونشر الرذيلة.

قال الدكتور يسرى حماد، المتحدث الإعلامى للحزب، إنه صدر قرار بمنع عبدالمنعم الشحات وجميع الأعضاء من التصريح بأى معلومات عن الحزب، باستثناء المتحدثين الرسميين الذين تعبر آراؤهم عن رؤية «النور»، أما ما يقوله أى شخص آخر فلا يعبر إلا عنه فقط. وأضاف: «إن ما قاله الشحات أثر بالسلب على نتيجة انتخابات جولة الإعادة، ما أدى لخسارة الحزب ٢٠ مقعدا، رغم أن كلامه لا يعبر إلا عن رأيه الشخصى، و(النور) بعيد تماما عنه».

وأكد «حماد» أن من بين أسباب عدم تحقيق حزبه نجاحات فى الإعادة اعتقاد البعض أن الشيخ حازم أبوإسماعيل، المرشح للرئاسة، سلفى، رغم أنه ليست له علاقة بالسلفية وليس عضوا فى حزب النور، وبالتالى أثرت آراؤه التى أدلى بها عند ظهوره الأخير على قناة «cbc» بالسلب على النتيجة.*


----------



## tony2005 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ممكن حد يطمنا ع النتائج الأولية ..... كام في المية تيار ديني وكام كتلة ومستقل*
> *طمنونا علي مستقل الزفتة*​


----------



## grges monir (8 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شيئ غريب ؟؟؟؟ طيب فيه الوفد ؟؟؟*


اة الوفد موجود
كل الاحزاب موجودة ماعدا الكتلة استاذى


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> اة الوفد موجود
> كل الاحزاب موجودة ماعدا الكتلة استاذى



*اوكى .... ممكن ترشحوا الوفد او أى حزب من شباب الثورة *


----------



## Twin (8 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> اشمعنى المستقل ؟؟؟ !!!​


 
*لا قصدي مستقبل الزفتة مصر ... مش المستقل ... سقط حرف الباء سهواً *​


----------

